# Engineer ii Genesis



## javadave

So to get the discussion going what is the group's thought on the 125 anniversary engineer ii genesis?

125 anniversary









$850 early order deal + you get engraving on the back. 6, 9 and 12 are large...but might be a benefit if you keep it into your 80's

I'm kinda digging the blue myself.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

IMHO, missed opportunity for Ball. Nothing really special about this watch other than the personalization engraving, but even that is a big meh. Something with enamel dial would be much more appropriate for a brand that set the standard for accuracy more than 100 years ago.


----------



## djy74

I like the idea of a commemorative model at a very reasonable price point. 

I'd really like it if Ball Watch held a 125th Anniversary Party / get together in the city when Webb started it all...Cleveland!

-Dan


----------



## DBall

ten13th said:


> IMHO, missed opportunity for Ball. Nothing really special about this watch other than the personalization engraving, but even that is a big meh. Something with enamel dial would be much more appropriate for a brand that set the standard for accuracy more than 100 years ago.


I gotta agree with that sentiment. $850 is a super-reasonable price point, but the watch itself is pretty 'meh'. A different design and I'd grab one in a heartbeat.


----------



## timefleas

The price is surprisingly low, the choice of 40 or 43 case a welcome option, so I think for a new buyer, it is a great opportunity. For a Ball enthusiast, though, I think this misses the mark--too generic, and repeating old mistakes--I have never really liked three numerals (6, 9, 12) as opposed to four--my early Chrono (see below, pardon the dust) has the same kind of numerals, assembled from t-tubes, but has all four digits--much more symmetrical (and still has a date window)--now, if it was THAT watch, in a 40 or 43 case, I probably would have bought two--as it is, none.



For marking their 125th anniversary, I would have expected something a LOT better than just a low price--I would have expected a REALLY impressive design.


----------



## DBall

I think a throwback to the original design would be pretty awesome. Kinda surprised they went this way. At that price I really want to like it, though...


----------



## Cocas

timefleas said:


> The price is surprisingly low, the choice of 40 or 43 case a welcome option, so I think for a new buyer, it is a great opportunity. For a Ball enthusiast, though, I think this misses the mark--too generic, and repeating old mistakes--I have never really liked three numerals (6, 9, 12) as opposed to four--my early Chrono (see below, pardon the dust) has the same kind of numerals, assembled from t-tubes, but has all four digits--much more symmetrical (and still has a date window)--now, if it was THAT watch, in a 40 or 43 case, I probably would have bought two--as it is, none.


It is should be different because the numeric are bigger for this 125 special edition.


----------



## mcotignola

What do you think about the quality of the watch? I have been wanting to own a Ball watch for a little bit and at this price it is hard to pass. Also, how well do the retain its value? 


Sent from Miguel's iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ten13th

Value retention = desirability. A quick sample from this thread, desirability is low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bracky72

Those 1mm thick tubes are incredibly sexy. I'm in.


----------



## mpalmer

Not feeling it. Those numbers are huge. Those might be more acceptable if it had a giant 3 to balance out the dial instead of the dreaded day date windows....


----------



## Cocas

mcotignola said:


> What do you think about the quality of the watch? I have been wanting to own a Ball watch for a little bit and at this price it is hard to pass. Also, how well do the retain its value?
> 
> Sent from Miguel's iPad using Tapatalk HD


This is superb in quality.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I dunno maybe I'm alone here but I kinda like it, its unique and quite different and larger tritium tubes are very cool IMO. Yes I agree that the day/date could've been avoided, but not that big a deal. Price point is terrific IMO for what you are getting


----------



## hchj

I appreciate the price not the design... far too bland for a special timepiece.


----------



## Cocas

hchj said:


> I appreciate the price not the design... far too bland for a special timepiece.


I like the price tag too....but the design..... I still prefer EH line.


----------



## javadave

I agree that the most special thing about the watch is the price. Great entry point for someone's first ball watch

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## christam

I like the price but after UK VAT has been added it becomes slightly less attractive, even with the exchange rate as good as it is.

I've just ordered a black dial Fireman Victory and have already got a blue Marvelight. If only this had come with a silver or white dial option ........ although daytime legibility might be an issue with a lighter dial.


----------



## kirbystrunk

Ball should be ashamed that they labeled this a 125th anniversary edition. Nothing special here except the price and a nice train on the caseback.


----------



## mcotignola

Are Ball watches pretty strong and durable? 

I have several watches but I am looking for a more daily type of watch. I understand that most Ball aficionados may not like this model much but I think it is pretty cool 

I was thinking about getting a Seiko Sumo SBDC001 or a Hamilton (diver or pilot date) for Xmas. Now, I am rethinking my options. Thanks for thoughts and suggestions. 


Sent from Miguel's iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## watchnbuy

no doubt!!



mcotignola said:


> Are Ball watches pretty strong and durable?
> 
> I have several watches but I am looking for a more daily type of watch. I understand that most Ball aficionados may not like this model much but I think it is pretty cool
> 
> I was thinking about getting a Seiko Sumo SBDC001 or a Hamilton (diver or pilot date) for Xmas. Now, I am rethinking my options. Thanks for thoughts and suggestions.
> 
> Sent from Miguel's iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## samanator

kirbystrunk said:


> Ball should be ashamed that they labeled this a 125th anniversary edition. Nothing special here except the price and a nice train on the caseback.


I agree. A 125th Anniversary watch should first be something more RR focused. This appears the just be dial engineering like many of the recent SE/LE models.


----------



## Jaxwired

Bought one. I do agree with most of the previous comments. Not different enough from the rest of the line and a "3" over the date would be better, but I was thinking of getting one of the models with the tritium numbers for awhile now and at this price count me in. Went for the 40mm in blue and I've already ordered a gorgeous thick blue leather sport strap with white stitch to match. 

And one nice plus, these will be factory fresh ensuring a long tritium life. 

Have two other Balls, a white/blue fireman racer and a 38mm trainmaster titanium (a beauty).


----------



## ~tc~

In case Ball is reading ...

Wow, they missed the boat on this one. The Asians will probably be foaming at the mouth, (see the recent Singapore edition) but the rest of us I think expect more from a special edition marking such a significant event.

Where is the RR history? What about multiple tube colors? Hell, even the surrounds on the numbers like the XV and Black that make the numbers look a bit less "digital". ... And that's just the stuff we KNOW they can do.

Personally, I am done with Ball watches showing numbers until the tubes are better integrated together.


----------



## KiwiWomble

I really like it, moved pretty high in my ball want list


----------



## jrwilkes81

I don't hate it, but don't love it either.


----------



## Drudge

I sure could use a nice affordable tritium watch


----------



## WaffleKing

Anybody know if this watch has their springlock shock protection or something similar? The e-pamphlet they sent me and their video on youtube seem to give the impression it has one of their in-house developed shock protections, but doesn't go into specifics.


----------



## stumpovich

Not terribly into the aesthetic. Numerals seem overpowering. Would have to see it in person.


----------



## mwalle6

The price is great, but as for the design I think they could have done a better job.


----------



## Texcowboy9

I like the watch, the price and the blue dial !


----------



## bracky72

I didn't do any BF shopping but I did go ahead and place my order for a 43mm, black dial on bracelet. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## gossler

I Agree with most of you about the design being to simple for an anniversary watch. However... I was in the market for one, so I placed the order... could not resist the pre order price...

43mm black dial on SS bracelet.


----------



## Trekkie

Placed an order last weekend, 43 mm blue dial on bracelet. Design is always debatable but this one doesn't really suck, or appeal to me like for example the Singapore edition?. What they're doing in my opinion is bringing out what they really like such as plenty of tubes at a low cost so we can actually afford to splurge on a cool watch without breaking the bank. In comparison, this one appeals more to me than the green beret I bought some time ago which is very sterile, clean, but is on the opposite spectrum having a titanium case and a certified movement (for some reason I seem to buy those lately).
I like this one, it's different, and it's not really relying on it's pedigree, I mean, there were plenty of manufacturers in the day having rr watches such as Hamilton, so, I was happy that they did something different. Although it isn't cheap, I hope more watch interested folks out there can afford a nice automatic brand watch, who knows?


----------



## Drudge

I see a lot of you guys going with a 43mm, I went with the 40mm/Blue/Bracelet. The thing that I'm not overly thrilled with is that the watches will be sent to Ball dealers in your area which in turn will charge you tax upon pickup.


----------



## bracky72

I don't have a Ball dealer anywhere nearby. I wonder how that will work?


----------



## Drudge

bracky72 said:


> I don't have a Ball dealer anywhere nearby. I wonder how that will work?


Neither do I but I believe arrangements can be made to have it shipped from an authorized Ball dealer to your residence at no charge but you will still be responsible for the sales tax. This according to a Ball spokesman through facebook.


----------



## samanator

WaffleKing said:


> Anybody know if this watch has their springlock shock protection or something similar? The e-pamphlet they sent me and their video on youtube seem to give the impression it has one of their in-house developed shock protections, but doesn't go into specifics.


At the Price point it will not even be COSC so this is a very base EII watch. SpringLock has not been offered on anything less than $3k.


----------



## samanator

Drudge said:


> Neither do I but I believe arrangements can be made to have it shipped from an authorized Ball dealer to your residence at no charge but you will still be responsible for the sales tax. This according to a Ball spokesman through facebook.


The Dealers will not be getting these initially, if you read the Ad this is a direct sale initially unless you want to pay full retail. No AD would bring this in since they would be required to sell it based on the retail price and could not be competitive. So pretty much figure it is online only. Now if you want to get a feel for the size then you could try on a 40mm EII model with the standard case like a Pioneer, Marvalight...


----------



## Drudge

samanator said:


> The Dealers will not be getting these, if you read the Ad this is a direct sale initially unless you want to pay full retail. No AD would bring this in since they would be required to sell it based on the retail price and could not be competitive. So pretty much figure it is online only. Now if you want to get a feel for the size then you could try on a 40mm EII model with the standard case like a Pioneer, Marvalight...


You are wrong, this is directly from Ball Watch Company: "BALL Watch Company Pre-order anniversary offer ends Dec 31, 2015. Consumers will pick up the pre-ordering watch at authorized BALL retailers in their areas in Mar 2016. The watch will then become available at shop at official retail price of HKD 12,680 in May 2016."


----------



## timefleas

Drudge said:


> You are wrong, this is directly from Ball Watch Company: "BALL Watch Company Pre-order anniversary offer ends Dec 31, 2015. Consumers will pick up the pre-ordering watch at authorized BALL retailers in their areas in Mar 2016. The watch will then become available at shop at official retail price of HKD 12,680 in May 2016."


While perhaps a bit more direct than necessary here, it does appear that Ball will distribute the watches through their ADs--the following is from Ball's official site:
_"- After online reservation, our customer service representative from the local office on behalf of 
BALL Watch will contact you with the name engraving and watch pick-up instructions.
- Delivery will be made in March 2016 (subject to shipment) and will be made through the 
agreed-upon retailer near you."_


----------



## gtuck

Good thing I'm not going to be ordering one. There are no Ball AD's in Oregon and the closest is a 3+ hour drive away.


----------



## captainh0wdy

These are hideous, truly hideous.


----------



## samanator

Drudge said:


> You are wrong, this is directly from Ball Watch Company: "BALL Watch Company Pre-order anniversary offer ends Dec 31, 2015. Consumers will pick up the pre-ordering watch at authorized BALL retailers in their areas in Mar 2016. The watch will then become available at shop at official retail price of HKD 12,680 in May 2016."


So how am I wrong since I said this? I just did not use their exact words and the AD date is the same as the preorder ship date so they will be at the AD (at full retail)as I said? Also note shipping them for delivery to"the agreed upon retailer" does not imply it will be AD or even if it is that it will be all AD. Ball generally uses the term Official Retailer to mean AD. Since this is different this indicates this may not mean AD. You can see that this was done without much thought about how it would work in the US. Some of the wording indicates these could all be going through Ball US here (Ball US is the local representative for North and South America and Caribbean)? If you look at most countries there are maybe one or two AD so this wording makes more sense there. In these countries the AD may own distribution for that country like Ball US does so they would fit what is described on the link. These may still go through AD, but this wording does not really say that.

I still maintain that when generally available it does not make sense for an AD bring this in at that price which is 81% higher? Only if someone comes in to order one would I see this being brought into an AD inventory. Since posts linger on the web this price will be know for years. With this in mind I predict this will also be a big looser for resale since it was initially discounted so heavy so expect to see a preowned price of $500-$600 applying common depreciation for this type of Ball watch. I'm a Ball watch fan, but I feel this move hurts the brand.


----------



## michael360

Guys, i'm leaning towards ordering 40mm blue dial with bracelet.

My question is that : Would this watch considered dress watch or can it be wore with jeans and T-Shirt?

I currently have Hamilton Khaki King which is both versatile.


----------



## KiwiWomble

I would say it's a jeans and Tshirt watch


----------



## keanewoon

On a leather strap it will be quite dressy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime

I ordered the 43mm black dial with bracelet. The watch actually looks pretty cool to me, despite being a bit featureless in departments other than TTs. Since this is my first Ball watch, I am happy to be able to buy in at this pricepoint. 

It seems to me, from the description on the website and from samanator above, that Ball will get the ordered watch to Ball USA and then make arrangements with the end user to have it delivered or picked up without paying further tax. If Ball is liable for the tax, it should pay it out of the final price charged the customer to this point. Maybe, that was previously decided.


----------



## samanator

playinwittime said:


> It seems to me, from the description on the website and from samanator above, that Ball will get the ordered watch to Ball USA and then make arrangements with the end user to have it delivered or picked up without paying further tax. If Ball is liable for the tax, it should pay it out of the final price charged the customer to this point. Maybe, that was previously decided.


Actually again if you read the wording and look at the site this is Ball Switzerland taking the order. They will then arrange delivery to their local representative (ball US). So it is not clear who would be liable for any tax.


----------



## Jaxwired

samanator said:


> Actually again if you read the wording and look at the site this is Ball Switzerland taking the order. They will then arrange delivery to their local representative (ball US). So it is not clear who would be liable for any tax.


You got to be kidding me. How could they possibly expect people to pay more at delivery? Who does that? You buy, you pay, you take delivery. The tax should either be baked into the original sales price or they are eating it. Anything else is ridiculous and if true would need to have been made super clear during the initial transaction.


----------



## Jaxwired

Here's my take on this watch (which I have purchased). What makes Ball watches special? Number one is Lume. This watch has huge lume. It's gonna be bright. 1mm tubes all around. And lots of em. I agree the design isn't too special but its not ugly IMO and it will glow big time. And the price is awesome.


----------



## BostonWatcher

I love Ball watches, yet I am not impressed by this one at all. IMO, it takes the lack of tube integration to a whole new level in the completely wrong direction. 

I'm OK with tube digits on a sport watch like the X-Lume and EMII Chronometer, but this, especially for an attempt at an "all arounder", missed the mark by a mile for me.


----------



## Norm S

yea pretty lacklustre effort. but for that 850 price point and personal engraving included i guess its not so bad. kind off just reminds me of a fireman three hander. but once again, that price makes me feel better about the whole thing haha.


----------



## samanator

Jaxwired said:


> You got to be kidding me. How could they possibly expect people to pay more at delivery? Who does that? You buy, you pay, you take delivery. The tax should either be baked into the original sales price or they are eating it. Anything else is ridiculous and if true would need to have been made super clear during the initial transaction.


I did not say that would happen, just saying it could. If Ball US is doing the distribution to the customers then maybe they are coving it. The text does say buyers would be contacted to make final arrangements for delivery. I've seen this be the period you pay shipping and tariffs by many other companies before so it's not uncommon. Were you charged shipping when you bought the watch? If so then maybe everything is covered? Again this does not appear to be well thought out for the US market.


----------



## MarkingTime

Does anyone know the lug width? Ball often goes with odd widths. I love the watch. It's a Ball so you know it's good quality and as an anniversary edition at a low price-point, is attractive to collectors like me even though the quantities don't appear to be limited. 

What are people engraving? Their names? Swear words?


----------



## denny73

I have a Ball EM II Classic, a beautifull watch but this is not my cup of tea.


----------



## DPflaumer

I actually really love this. Sure it isn't the fanciest, but it does open the door to someone like me who hasn't had a Ball before and couldn't justify the price of most models.

Since I'm in the market for a blue sport watch, I'm actually going to go try some Balls on today.


----------



## williaty

timefleas said:


> my early Chrono (see below, pardon the dust) has the same kind of numerals, assembled from t-tubes, but has all four digits--much more symmetrical (and still has a date window)


Can you provide a reference number or some other information to enable me to search for one of these watches? I like it quite a lot better than the current Ball Engineer Chronometer offering.


----------



## jxl

williaty said:


> Can you provide a reference number or some other information to enable me to search for one of these watches? I like it quite a lot better than the current Ball Engineer Chronometer offering.


This textured dial looks way better. The 4 numbers are much balanced too.


----------



## DrGonzo

Put me down in the category of "nice tritium watch for the price." I like Ball but am not an enthusiast so I'm not bummed they didn't have a better design for their anniversary. I've really been wanting a 40mm tritium watch but not wanting to spend a lot. In fact I almost ordered a Traser GWS G10 Pro Diver the other day. 

Then this appeared in seeming answer to my prayers, but I have questions:

If I think the black dial looks better is it dumb to order blue just to tick off both the blue dial and tritium boxes with one watch?

Also, why not order the bracelet even if I plan to wear it with a strap, since they are the same price?

Finally, is anyone forgoing the free inscription because it may make it harder to flip later?


----------



## MarkingTime

I'm tempted. I think the black dial looks better. It's what I will likely order. Yeah, get the bracelet. The straps aren't curved so any strap will look OEM.


----------



## Jaxwired

DrGonzo said:


> Finally, is anyone forgoing the free inscription because it may make it harder to flip later?


Im in that camp. Skipped the engraving entirely on mine. No real interest in that anyway but definitely way more flipable down the road.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

the price point has me super interested in picking this up


----------



## Dodomang777

Definitely picking one up, as someone who had never owed a ball this is very appealing.


----------



## vegasvince

Just placed my order for a 43mm blue...never had a ball and this will be a great time to get my first one at an awesome price!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fredrick

I have never owned a Ball but I would like to someday. A sub 1000 dollar watch is moving towards the right direction. I guess the price will be double after the pre-order offering.

It is a shame that only computer generated images are available for this Anniversary model. Very hard to get a clear vision of the Genesis watch without a prototype on a models wrist. 

I prefer conservative simple marker styling.... more towards the Marvelight but the 1800 price point is a stumbling block. If the Genesis markers were all simple line tubes then I would be all in. Looks like I will pass for now.


----------



## samanator

I'm not purchasing this watch for several reasons:

1. How is this an anniversary model when it has no history with any past model?
2. The only way they could make this watch less appealing to me is to do it in a conductor case.
3. Protest this dial engineering as a new model that Ball Switzerland seems to be hung up on.
4. Most of the EII line looks too small and too tall on my wrist.
5. And Last, why does Ball Switzerland continue to by-pass the AD network with these SE/LE models? Are they trying to become Doxa with a direct sale model? I'm not contributing to that.


----------



## MarkingTime

I was actually thinking about this over the weekend. I believe this is more of a disguised crowd-funding effort than an actual ode to something with heritage. Ball will have the user's money which they can either invest or direct towards build costs. Knowing how many to make in advance will help them keep the costs down. This is why they can offer a Swiss build quality at such a low price. As to avoiding the dealer channel I'm guessing that's another way they are keeping costs down. They want to build a base of new Ball aficionados at as quick a pace as possible. This is a good way to do that.


----------



## samanator

MarkingTime said:


> I was actually thinking about this over the weekend. I believe this is more of a disguised crowd-funding effort than an actual ode to something with heritage. Ball will have the user's money which they can either invest or direct towards build costs. Knowing how many to make in advance will help them keep the costs down. This is why they can offer a Swiss build quality at such a low price. As to avoiding the dealer channel I'm guessing that's another way they are keeping costs down. They want to build a base of new Ball aficionados at as quick a pace as possible. This is a good way to do that.


I seriously doubt that is the case. On these crowd fund things they can get their money early since it is viewed differently financially (donation). In this case, at least in the US, they cannot collect money until they ship something since it is a sale not a donation(and I'm 99% certain that applies in Switzerland also). They may be able to take a small portion as a holding fee, but that would have to be less than 20%. None of that justifies cutting out the AD?. There really is nothing special about this model verses 90% of the rest of the EII line. It's a new dial, so 96% of it is already in inventory. More likely someone made too many EII cases by mistake, or they are reworking old EII inventory. This better explains the discount, and I've been around manufacturing enough to have seen these things before.

I don't know how it would build the Ball fan base when it is such a poor representation of what a Ball watch is.


----------



## MarkingTime

Because if the ADs take the preorders they'd have to pay them a percentage of the sales price right? Or do ADs do this type of work at no cost?


----------



## Barry S

Good point about the "crowd-funding." But I don't understand why people are saying that the dealer network is being bypassed when the site specifically says

"Delivery will be made in March 2016 (subject to shipment) and will be made through the agreed-upon retailer near you."

My logic tells me they're referring to the nearest AD, not the nearest 7-11. I'm more bothered by the idea of buying something directly from the manufacturer who has no physical presence in New York and having to pay sales tax _*because*_ it's being delivered through a dealer.

And yes, while I agree that they could have done much better with the design, I am seriously considering it for my first Ball as the price point puts it within my reach.


----------



## jmunsterman

It seems like most people love it or hate it. Is it the most exciting watch Ball has ever done? No. Buts its a nice looking watch with Big lume which I like. I may be some what alone on this, but I could care less if its not all that special for being an Anniversary edition. At $850 new for my first Ball, I am all in. I ordered the 43MM Blue on Bracelet. Not many watches out there brand new that offer the same for under $900. I know a lot of people are complaining about possibly paying tax upon pick up, but where I live would come out to around $60 so I don't care.. we would all have to pay tax buying in an AD anyways.. Too much complaining for no reason. You like it then buy it, if you don't like it then don't buy it.. That simple.


----------



## MarkingTime

What? You want people on a website that promotes discussion to keep their opinions to themselves? Good luck my friend . I tempted to order one too. It's a good value in my book.


----------



## fredrick

jmunsterman said:


> It seems like most people love it or hate it. Is it the most exciting watch Ball has ever done? No. Buts its a nice looking watch with Big lume which I like. I may be some what alone on this, but I could care less if its not all that special for being an Anniversary edition. At $850 new for my first Ball, I am all in. I ordered the 43MM Blue on Bracelet. Not many watches out there brand new that offer the same for under $900. I know a lot of people are complaining about possibly paying tax upon pick up, but where I live would come out to around $60 so I don't care.. we would all have to pay tax buying in an AD anyways.. Too much complaining for no reason. You like it then buy it, if you don't like it then don't buy it.. That simple.


I think that it is a great buy and I applaud you for jumping on the deal. For me.... I would need to see a prototype with plenty of pictures. It is one thing going to ad AD to hold and try on a watch but buying from a concept and computer generated images online always gives me reservation. One other thing. The website states that payment in full is required before the order can be placed. It is unclear to me if charges are now or upon shipment. Their wordage makes me think they collect now. What about cancellations prior to shipment? I have seen many Micro brands make subtle design changes and delay shipments due to various production snags.


----------



## samanator

Barry S said:


> Good point about the "crowd-funding." But I don't understand why people are saying that the dealer network is being bypassed when the site specifically says
> 
> "Delivery will be made in March 2016 (subject to shipment) and will be made through the agreed-upon retailer near you."
> 
> My logic tells me they're referring to the nearest AD, not the nearest 7-11. I'm more bothered by the idea of buying something directly from the manufacturer who has no physical presence in New York and having to pay sales tax _*because*_ it's being delivered through a dealer.
> 
> And yes, while I agree that they could have done much better with the design, I am seriously considering it for my first Ball as the price point puts it within my reach.


Read my previous posts in this thread. That is saying Ball US not an AD. So the AD are being cut out of the discounted watches. They only get the retail ones. Understand this is scaled to the world based on the wording which does not apply to the US.


----------



## Barry S

samanator said:


> Read my previous posts in this thread. That is saying Ball US not an AD. So the AD are being cut out of the discounted watches. They only get the retail ones. Understand this is scaled to the world based on the wording which does not apply to the US.


I have read your posts Michael but I seem to be missing something. According to the Ball site, while the initial contact will be by "our customer service representative from the local office on behalf of BALL Watch," delivery "will be made through the agreed-upon _*retailer*_ near you." [emphasis added]

I accept as a given that you (and in fact most members of this forum) have more knowledge about this than I but do you have specific information that Ball Watch will be forcing its retailers to distribute this model without receiving the usual cut of the transaction?


----------



## mcotignola

Do you guys know if you can pay via PayPal? I didn't see an option on the check out process ... Only Amex, visa and MasterCard. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

samanator said:


> I'm not purchasing this watch for several reasons:
> 
> 1. How is this an anniversary model when it has no history with any past model?
> 2. The only way they could make this watch less appealing to me is to do it in a conductor case.
> 3. Protest this dial engineering as a new model that Ball Switzerland seems to be hung up on.
> 4. Most of the EII line looks too small and too tall on my wrist.
> 5. And Last, why does Ball Switzerland continue to by-pass the AD network with these SE/LE models? Are they trying to become Doxa with a direct sale model? I'm not contributing to that.


Love this summary--perfect!! Particularly like #2. For a watch that is supposed to commemorate 125 years of watch making, this actually seems like an epic failure--almost embarrassingly so--the only real positive being that it is cheap--where in fact it seems to be another case of "you get what you pay for" which in this case isn't much.


----------



## bracky72

A lot of hate for a watch you haven't seen. I'm really excited to see it in the flesh.


----------



## timefleas

bracky72 said:


> A lot of hate for a watch you haven't seen. I'm really excited to see it in the flesh.


Uhh, actually I DID see the pictures, which I assume to be actual visual representations of the product--I buy almost all my watches based on pictures alone and there is nothing in those pictures to suggest any reason for the "Genesis" appealing to ME--thus, I stated MY opinion--based on these same pictures, others thought it attractive enough to purchase, without seeing the watch in hand--all well and good, if that is the look you are after.

My main point, however, was that for such a significant anniversary, I would have expected to see a truly landmark design--even a game changer--and not just a very basic bottom of the line design with little flare or imagination.


----------



## dvandentop

is this still open to buy? I clicked on the link but it seems to be expired.


----------



## Barry S

dvandentop said:


> is this still open to buy? I clicked on the link but it seems to be expired.


It's working now. Must've been a temporary server problem. Here's a direct link to the order page:

Genesis


----------



## ~tc~

timefleas said:


> My main point, however, was that for such a significant anniversary, I would have expected to see a truly landmark design--even a game changer--and not just a very basic bottom of the line design with little flare or imagination.


Agreed. I would have thought this would have been a good time to come out with the much rumored in-house movement, certified to the Ball Standard.


----------



## MarkingTime

I'd like to get in on this as I still think it's a good value but with the Canadian dollar being so low, it's not quite the value for me as it is for you guys.


----------



## balzebub

anyone that ordered..is full payment collected upfront now or is a deposit of x paid now with the balance collected in March?


----------



## MarkingTime

Full payment now so that they have full use of your funds.


----------



## bracky72

Last few days for the preorder!


----------



## MarkingTime

Not going to do it. Canadian dollar is too low and the watch isn't different enough from my Stormchaser.


----------



## mcotignola

I decided not to go for it this time. I am thinking about a German made watch in 2016 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RTCESQ

Hey Guys, 

I did order one(or rather my wife and friends did), 43, blue face, on a bracelet as a graduation gift from law school. The price is the biggest motivating factor. It will be my first automatic watch


----------



## MarkingTime

You'll have to let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## RTCESQ

MarkingTime said:


> You'll have to let us know what you think when you get it.


I will. definitely.


----------



## jihn

Does anyone know the lug width?


----------



## Drudge

jihn said:


> Does anyone know the lug width?


43mm is 21 & 40mm is 20.


----------



## jjlwis1

Nah.. 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bracky72

Very articulate! Padding post count?


----------



## MarkingTime

That's what I thought too.


----------



## zengineer

The numbers remind me of the SOS that castaways make out of logs in hope of catching the attention of rescue planes. If that's what they were going for...well done. I am a Ball fan so at that price maybe one in blue is in my future but I'd have liked to see something different.


----------



## MarkingTime

If this is a success for Ball then I think we'll see more creativity in future offerings of this type.


----------



## aced75

im really interested to see this watch in real life. Hard to tell how things look via a render


----------



## Barry S

bracky72 said:


> Very articulate! Padding post count?


Apparently, since he listed five watches for sale as soon as he qualified.


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta

Sorry guys, but I think the only attractive part of this offering is the price point...

In contrast, the pre-order price and design for the new Ball for BMW watch (BMW 100TH ANNIVERSARY) are doubly attractive. Hijack over. Back to the Engineer II.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Looks like the online store website itself is down now, my money is with them, and the site is down. Don't like to see things like this from such a big company especially. I can understand kickstarters screwing up, but at this point the whole process seems to have been poorly thought out by Ball. 

While I don't think its the best watch they have come out with, I do like the uniqueness of the extra large numerals, but I really have taken a chance on it with a certain image in mind and I have no idea if it will match up. Just using prior experience with their watches to take a chance. I don't think the watch deserves so many negative comments as such, its something a bit out there, and thats always going to have a love/hate relationship, atleast they are trying something a bit different at a very competitive price point rather than same "clean" 3-handers that WUS folks seem to gravitate towards, I personally am starting to look for more unique thematically strong watches overall and I think this shows off the "tritium" capabilities quite nicely (atleast in my imagination at this point). 

Sure they could've made a fancier watch that really shows off the brand and made something "special", but then you would be at 2-3 times the asking price which I'm sure was not what they were after in the first place. I think they have sort of stuck to a price point and come up with a way to really show off their tritium numerals as the brands USP and have come up with a way to "take it up a notch" if you can call it that. 

All this said, I don't like that they blindsided their dealer network though, they should've co-ordinated it a bit better.

I hope I do get my order soon and it is indeed as nice as I am imagining it to be. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MarkingTime

I agree with you and you can almost predict the hate if the watch is: more than 38-39mm, is made out of precious metals, has an unusual design or costs more than $400.00. The majority of posters here don't have the disposable income needed to buy a watch in the luxury category and are quick to voice these opinions. I think it's great that so many different minded folks come together but I kinda wish there were more open minds and rational discussion, but, watches are really an emotional buy and we can't get away from that. I applaud your decision and can't wait to hear what you think when you get it.


----------



## ~tc~

I disagree completely. In this sub forum anyways, there aren't too many lookie-loos - everyone has bought at least one Ball watch more expensive than this one.

I think the points made above are worth reading - this watch does nothing to celebrate, nor advance, Ball's history. Had they made some innovation on this (other than paring everything down to get a cheap price) - especially if it was integration of the tubes to get rid of the 70's era digital look numerals, it would be something.


----------



## MediumRB

Got an email update from Ball today on the pre-ordered watch. Seems that everything is copacetic and on schedule.


----------



## MarkingTime

@~tc~. I agree with you, I was thinking in general terms but even posters in this sub forum don't necessarily own a Ball watch. I think it's a nice watch. Would have ordered one if I didn't already own two Ball watches.


----------



## jihn

I have not even seen a Ball yet. But ordered one because I like it so far. I agree, at normal price I would not have done it.


----------



## Barry S

MarkingTime said:


> @~tc~. I agree with you, I was thinking in general terms but even posters in this sub forum don't necessarily own a Ball watch. I think it's a nice watch. Would have ordered one if I didn't already own two Ball watches.


I was seriously considering this for my first Ball. The price point which, frankly, approaches the limit of what I am willing/able to pay for a watch was the main attraction.

In the end, that's exactly why I decided against it. I had to agree with most of the Ball aficionados here that the watch was simply not special enough for the "occasion." While the huge digits lend a certain level of uniqueness, overall the piece is a bit underwhelming to become the pride of my modest collection. It has more the feel of an entry-level Ball than a Special Edition.

I also agree wholeheartedly that it lacks the connection to Ball's great railroad history. To me, the "60 seconds" dial epitomizes that history and something along those lines would have been more appropriate -- and been irresistible to me.


----------



## MarkingTime

Well, it does have a below entry level price so you can't hold that against the offering.


----------



## Barry S

MarkingTime said:


> Well, it does have a below entry level price so you can't hold that against the offering.


I certainly don't. I just didn't love it enough to buy it. (I guess that's all I had to say to begin with!)


----------



## ~tc~

All you guys who like the price need to simply look at the for sale section to find a "real" Ball at this price or less.


----------



## timefleas

In response to "jil...."s comments, I think some statements don't quite add up.

"_I don't think the watch deserves so many negative comments as such, its something a bit out there, and thats always going to have a love/hate relationship, atleast they are trying something a bit different at a very competitive price point rather than same "clean" 3-handers that WUS folks seem to gravitate towards, I personally am starting to look for more unique thematically strong watches overall and I think this shows off the "tritium" capabilities quite nicely (atleast in my imagination at this point)."_

Opinion is just that, opinion, and if a design inspires negative comments, then, those comments are "deserved"--they reflect what observers feel to be true, based on the available evidence. The watch looks cheap, unimaginative, uninspired, and many of us stated those opinions, based on the pre-production pictures offered to us. I am not sure what a clean three hander looks like, but if it isn't close to the Genesis, then I can't imagine what is.

_"Sure they could've made a fancier watch that really shows off the brand and made something "special", but then you would be at 2-3 times the asking price which I'm sure was not what they were after in the first place."
_

That is pure, unsubstantiated conjecture. The implication that innovation, or creativity, is going to cost 2-3 times more than stagnation, or simplicity is just unfounded opinion. True innovation could come in many forms, and not all of them costly.

_"I think they have sort of stuck to a price point and come up with a way to really show off their tritium numerals as the brands USP and have come up with a way to "take it up a notch" if you can call it that."
_

And once again, the main rallying point comes back to price--it is relatively cheap, so it must be good. I don't see how this has taken anything "up a notch"--in fact, as many have stated here, it appears more to be a case of opportunity lost, rather than ground gained.

I understand simple. I understand cheap. What I don't understand is why cheap here has become synonymous with "good"--it can be a welcome aspect of a new offering, but the offering itself must stand up and be accountable for what it is, and, as a commemoration piece for 125 years in the business of fine watch making, I think this falls far short of what could have or should have been.


----------



## bracky72

Has Ball ever used 1mm tubes for the Arabic numerals before? To me it looks like a first and will be very impressive.


----------



## 92gli

MarkingTime said:


> I agree with you and you can almost predict the hate if the watch is: more than 38-39mm, is made out of precious metals, has an unusual design or costs more than $400.00. The majority of posters here don't have the disposable income needed to buy a watch in the luxury category and are quick to voice these opinions. I think it's great that so many different minded folks come together but I kinda wish there were more open minds and rational discussion, but, watches are really an emotional buy and we can't get away from that. I applaud your decision and can't wait to hear what you think when you get it.


Lol. Did you really just pull out the "you can't afford it anyway" card? Classy. And ridiculous.

While I am 100% guilty of criticizing watches I can't afford (6 figure offerings that arent even readable is one of my pet peeves), Ball doesn't make anything I couldn't buy without sweet talking the wife a little bit.


----------



## samanator

bracky72 said:


> Has Ball ever used 1mm tubes for the Arabic numerals before? To me it looks like a first and will be very impressive.


Actually they showed a Arabic numeraled DeepQUEST with this option. Let's just say it was not well received because of this feature, and when the DQ went into production this option was dropped for the more professional looking version we see today. Apparently the person(s) that thought this was a good idea must still be at Ball and brought it back for this model. Now implying that this will be a feature that collectors will seek out is pure marketing prose. No one knows what will be a desired collectors item years from now. My money would still be on a first gen 43mm tri-color Nighttrain, EMII Moonglow, EMII Moon Phase, EHC Spacemaster X-Lume, Trainmaster Cleveland Express and Cannon Ball. These are signature Ball models. You can also add the EHC LE models Triesti and Alligator since they have a uniqueness that no other Ball model has had. History shows that classic features tend to age well and become desired. I would see the larger tubes on the Maravelight being better received down the road. The tube formed arabic numbers have generally been a less loved Ball feature in the general watch community.


----------



## MarkingTime

92gli said:


> Lol. Did you really just pull out the "you can't afford it anyway" card? Classy. And ridiculous.
> 
> While I am 100% guilty of criticizing watches I can't afford (6 figure offerings that arent even readable is one of my pet peeves), Ball doesn't make anything I couldn't buy without sweet talking the wife a little bit.


Oops. Didn't mean it that way. Just reflective of the types of comments I've seen over the years. Hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## bracky72

I really like tritium arabic numerals for the practical purpose that they are very easy to decipher what time it is at night. I have several watches with this feature and I really enjoy it. So the 1mm tubes are exciting to me because I anticipate they will be extremely visible at night.

That combined with the good price makes me think this will be a great every day watch where wear marks are not really a big concern. My next "beater" watch if you will although I don't really like using that term.


----------



## Jaxwired

bracky72 said:


> I really like tritium arabic numerals for the practical purpose that they are very easy to decipher what time it is at night. I have several watches with this feature and I really enjoy it. So the 1mm tubes are exciting to me because I anticipate they will be extremely visible at night.
> 
> That combined with the good price makes me think this will be a great every day watch where wear marks are not really a big concern. My next "beater" watch if you will although I don't really like using that term.


I agree completely. As I said before, the draw of Ball watches is tritium and this is tritium to the max. Sign me up. Can't wait to get mine. As for the ascetics, I'd take any 40mm design from ball over the many hideous 46mm 17mm thick monstrosities I see frequently admired on this site. I also think it's gonna look better in person than the online pics convey. We'll see, but I'm excited about the watch and the amazing lume it should provide.


----------



## Jaxwired

BJJ_Faixapreta said:


> Sorry guys, but I think the only attractive part of this offering is the price point...
> 
> In contrast, the pre-order price and design for the new Ball for BMW watch (BMW 100TH ANNIVERSARY) are doubly attractive. Hijack over. Back to the Engineer II.


That BMW watch IS sharp, but the lopsided lume and no lume on the second hand turn me off. Plus I don't like watches over 40mm unless it's got a bezel. Make it a 40mm and add more tritium and I'd be buying one. BTW, Ball should offer ALL there BMW watches without the BMW logo as an option. They'd likely sell a lot more.


----------



## Jaxwired

Barry S said:


> I was seriously considering this for my first Ball. The price point which, frankly, approaches the limit of what I am willing/able to pay for a watch was the main attraction.
> 
> In the end, that's exactly why I decided against it. I had to agree with most of the Ball aficionados here that the watch was simply not special enough for the "occasion." While the huge digits lend a certain level of uniqueness, overall the piece is a bit underwhelming to become the pride of my modest collection. It has more the feel of an entry-level Ball than a Special Edition.
> 
> I also agree wholeheartedly that it lacks the connection to Ball's great railroad history. To me, the "60 seconds" dial epitomizes that history and something along those lines would have been more appropriate -- and been irresistible to me.


Agreed, but if they had made this a high end special edition trainmaster chronometer watch, it would retail for $4200 and the special price would be $2199 or so rather than $900. Big difference.


----------



## Jaxwired

Barry S said:


> Apparently, since he listed five watches for sale as soon as he qualified.


Well, if the requirements to post in the for sale forum weren't so retarded, otherwise respectable users wouldn't have to resort to that.


----------



## timefleas

Jaxwired said:


> Agreed, but if they had made this a high end special edition trainmaster chronometer watch, it would retail for $4200 and the special price would be $2199 or so rather than $900. Big difference.


Conjecture all the way--how does a watch with a railroad history such as the 60 seconds translate into $4200 retail?! As Michael pointed out, there are plenty of "representative" watches, none of which cost $4200, all of which could have been used as a reference point for the Genesis, among others (my pick would have been some new take on the Cleveland Express, which is what I consider their masterpiece in the line up).

And, to Jax and Bracky and others that regard Genesis as a showcase for tritium, is this from the perspective that "bigger is better"? Not sure that works here, especially when ALL tubes are just one color--to me, that lacks a bit in both creativity and utility--for a showcase of tritium I would look no further than the current Night Train--or some reasonable incarnation of that, or at least anything with more than a single color!

I am not arguing against those who think the new watch attractive for one reason or another--if you think so, fine, I hope you enjoy it. My main and overriding point through out this discussion has always been that I feel this watch is a disappointment from the point of view of marking a major commemorative moment in the history of the Ball Watch Company--I think they let themselves and their followers down, by offering such a modest piece to commemorate this important moment in time.


----------



## bracky72

Everyone has different taste. If it were based on the Cleveland Express I wouldn't have bought it.

I can't wait to see the real thing and not just a rendering.


----------



## MarkingTime

Same. Wouldn't have been interested at all. Now, if it was an EH that would be a different story.


----------



## Jaxwired

timefleas said:


> Conjecture all the way--how does a watch with a railroad history such as the 60 seconds translate into $4200 retail?! As Michael pointed out, there are plenty of "representative" watches, none of which cost $4200, all of which could have been used as a reference point for the Genesis, among others (my pick would have been some new take on the Cleveland Express, which is what I consider their masterpiece in the line up).
> 
> And, to Jax and Bracky and others that regard Genesis as a showcase for tritium, is this from the perspective that "bigger is better"? Not sure that works here, especially when ALL tubes are just one color--to me, that lacks a bit in both creativity and utility--for a showcase of tritium I would look no further than the current Night Train--or some reasonable incarnation of that, or at least anything with more than a single color!
> 
> I am not arguing against those who think the new watch attractive for one reason or another--if you think so, fine, I hope you enjoy it. My main and overriding point through out this discussion has always been that I feel this watch is a disappointment from the point of view of marking a major commemorative moment in the history of the Ball Watch Company--I think they let themselves and their followers down, by offering such a modest piece to commemorate this important moment in time.


The ball 120 anniversary watch is exactly the kind of time piece you are talking about and it retails for $6500. Or take the ball trainmaster 21st century. Another watch that is "special". Retails for $3600.


----------



## samanator

timefleas said:


> And, to Jax and Bracky and others that regard Genesis as a showcase for tritium, is this from the perspective that "bigger is better"? Not sure that works here, especially when ALL tubes are just one color--to me, that lacks a bit in both creativity and utility--for a showcase of tritium I would look no further than the current Night Train--or some reasonable incarnation of that, or at least anything with more than a single color!


Agree here with Peter. Part of what makes a Ball GTLS watch is they started the multi-color lume signature. This is a move in reverse.


----------



## MarkingTime

Not really. Some new watches have multi coloured lume, some don't. Lack of different coloured lume doesn't mean they're not being true to their design philosophy.


----------



## ascari_2

Something just doesn't seem right about these.


----------



## samanator

MarkingTime said:


> Not really. Some new watches have multi coloured lume, some don't. Lack of different coloured lume doesn't mean they're not being true to their design philosophy.


Ball had multi color for over 6 years before anyone else copied it, and to date not as well. Since we're talking about an anniversary model it should recognize that fact. Arabic models (except the 38mm) were always 2-3 colors and no green. The tube configuration is also not done like it was in the past (look at the long tube on the 6 and 9). It makes it look really strange.


----------



## MarkingTime

Hmm. Maybe we should be looking at what their watches (pocket) were like 120 years ago!


----------



## bracky72

I got my January production update today. I haven't been this excited for a watch in a while. 

Details of how we will actually receive it are still confusing but hopefully in the end we just get in in the mail.


----------



## timefleas

Jaxwired said:


> The ball 120 anniversary watch is exactly the kind of time piece you are talking about and it retails for $6500. Or take the ball trainmaster 21st century. Another watch that is "special". Retails for $3600.


Good try, but wrong on all accounts. I am, again, suggesting a more imaginative approach, working within the minimalist framework that a low budget suggests, but offering something truly transcendent at the same time. You and a couple of others like the Genesis--I think we all understand and respect that--while at the same time I think we would also appreciate respect for the fact that for many of us, this watch falls far short of our expectations.


----------



## samanator

MarkingTime said:


> Hmm. Maybe we should be looking at what their watches (pocket) were like 120 years ago!


While I'm reasonably certain you get the point let's take this and run with it. The Rail Road series of watches does exactly this, but on wrist watches. So an anniversary watch say based on a Train Master Power Reserve (date only...no power reserve meter to accommodate the cost guys) using a black or white enameled dial would pay tribute to this pocket watch history(the dial is pretty much straight from one). It can forgo the display back for a nice solid engraved 100th Anniversary case back and should be within the target price range. A variation of the 60 Seconds done a similar way also meets this goal. They could have some unique dial color, but also traditional black on white. Peter said it well above.

I think the biggest issue with the Genesis is calling it an anniversary model. If it was just the Genesis this would be a really short thread. Look at the Pioneer launch thread to see my point.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/eng...nometer-silver-dial-photo-review-1380250.html


----------



## Jaxwired

timefleas said:


> Good try, but wrong on all accounts. I am, again, suggesting a more imaginative approach, working within the minimalist framework that a low budget suggests, but offering something truly transcendent at the same time. You and a couple of others like the Genesis--I think we all understand and respect that--while at the same time I think we would also appreciate respect for the fact that for many of us, this watch falls far short of our expectations.


Actually, I don't disagree with you about the design. It's rather ordinary in their line. I don't find the large numbers to be cartoonish and obscene as some have suggested though. But is the watch design special enough to an anniversary watch, no, not really. However, with that said, I think if you ignore the anniversary aspect and just look at it as a new ball watch for a killer price it's very attractive to a customer. I also still think that The coolest thing about Ball watches is that they offer tritium on high quality Swiss watches and this watch takes tritium to the max. So for me, that makes it a yes proposition. I also still question your supposition that it could have been a truly special watch for the same price. This watch will retail for around $1700 if I remember correctly. I do not see the watches in that price range in Balls existing line up that would have elements worthy of an anniversary model. Could they do that? Sure, Ball _could _price like that, but that would seem to be counter to the way they have priced their existing line, at least to me.


----------



## Jaxwired

samanator said:


> I think the biggest issue with the Genesis is calling it an anniversary model. If it was just the Genesis this would be a really short thread. Look at the Pioneer launch thread to see my point.


Spot on.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

@timefleas

Listen man you don't like it, don't buy it, there is really no reason to come and repeatedly piss on the parade. There are folks here including me who think this is new, interesting and attractive. You seem to be going to great lengths to revisit the thread of a watch you are not even interested in simply to call it cheap, unimaginative and what not. Great that's your opinion, so be it, but your money is not on it, so why bother? What are you achieving here? Why don't you leave the thread for us folks who are excited about it and move along instead of talking like the holy God of good design philosophy. 

Yes to to me the watch is taken up a notch with large numerals and thick tubes, and that to me is symbolic of modern ball, if you would rather have an older design rethought , well you didn't get it, and many of us here wouldn't have bothered ordering it either since it would be tired and boring.

Now please leave us to enjoy the Genesis for what it is and move along, thanks.


----------



## samanator

jilgiljongiljing said:


> @timefleas
> 
> Listen man you don't like it, don't buy it, there is really no reason to come and repeatedly piss on the parade. There are folks here including me who think this is new, interesting and attractive. You seem to be going to great lengths to revisit the thread of a watch you are not even interested in simply to call it cheap, unimaginative and what not. Great that's your opinion, so be it, but your money is not on it, so why bother? What are you achieving here? Why don't you leave the thread for us folks who are excited about it and move along instead of talking like the holy God of good design philosophy.
> 
> Yes to to me the watch is taken up a notch with large numerals and thick tubes, and that to me is symbolic of modern ball, if you would rather have an older design rethought , well you didn't get it, and many of us here wouldn't have bothered ordering it either since it would be tired and boring.
> 
> Now please leave us to enjoy the Genesis for what it is and move along, thanks.


We're here to encourage a good discussion and this is a controversial model. We encourage both points of view here. You have some great points above for those who love this watch, but we don't need the attack! Let's stick to the watch discussion!


----------



## timefleas

jilgiljongiljing said:


> @timefleas
> 
> Listen man you don't like it, don't buy it, there is really no reason to come and repeatedly piss on the parade. There are folks here including me who think this is new, interesting and attractive. You seem to be going to great lengths to revisit the thread of a watch you are not even interested in simply to call it cheap, unimaginative and what not. Great that's your opinion, so be it, but your money is not on it, so why bother? What are you achieving here? Why don't you leave the thread for us folks who are excited about it and move along instead of talking like the holy God of good design philosophy.
> 
> Yes to to me the watch is taken up a notch with large numerals and thick tubes, and that to me is symbolic of modern ball, if you would rather have an older design rethought , well you didn't get it, and many of us here wouldn't have bothered ordering it either since it would be tired and boring.
> 
> Now please leave us to enjoy the Genesis for what it is and move along, thanks.


I do not appreciate your personal attack--I have registered my opinion about the watch, and my opinion is shared by many others--please attack, or discuss, the issues, not the individuals.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

samanator said:


> We're here to encourage a good discussion and this is a controversial model. We encourage both points of view here. You have some great points above for those who love this watch, but we don't need the attack! Let's stick to the watch discussion!


I can see how my reply could be seen as an attack but That wasn't quite the intent.

quoting my post that stated how I liked the watch and using that to call it cheap and unimaginative and what not is not just rude it's downright disrespectful especially after I have stated that I am purchasing the watch. I don't see why time fleas seems to put so much effort into dissing positive opinions on this piece that's all

anyway, I'll leave it be and wait for mine to arrive along with the others.


----------



## samanator

Peter tends to be direct and blunt about watch things, but again they are opinions. We maybe have agreed 15% of the time over the 7 years I have moderated this forum. Looking at this thread I see an old guard/new guard pattern. There are 14 pages of posts here so controversy makes for interesting forum discussions.


----------



## MarkingTime

I wish I didn't have to read this crap. All long posts gradually end up here. Let's get back to watch discussions please.


----------



## watchfan2

wow


----------



## Drudge

Two more weeks


----------



## Davemcc

Jaxwired said:


> Actually, I don't disagree with you about the design. It's rather ordinary in their line. I don't find the large numbers to be cartoonish and obscene as some have suggested though. But is the watch design special enough to an anniversary watch, no, not really. However, with that said, I think if you ignore the anniversary aspect and just look at it as a new ball watch for a killer price it's very attractive to a customer. I also still think that The coolest thing about Ball watches is that they offer tritium on high quality Swiss watches and this watch takes tritium to the max. So for me, that makes it a yes proposition. I also still question your supposition that it could have been a truly special watch for the same price. This watch will retail for around $1700 if I remember correctly. I do not see the watches in that price range in Balls existing line up that would have elements worthy of an anniversary model. Could they do that? Sure, Ball _could _price like that, but that would seem to be counter to the way they have priced their existing line, at least to me.


I ordered one of these. It will be my first and likely only Ball watch. I tend to choose simple, classic designs for my modern collection. (Hamilton Viewmatic/Intramatic, Raymond Weil Maestro, Rolex Explorer) I told myself that I would break that mold and add something different to my collection. I wasn't actively shopping for a new addition when I saw the Genesis but it certainly is departure from my usual style. The tritium at that price point made it easy to pull the trigger for a Ball Watch. I'm looking forward to the Genesis' arrival so I can wear something completely different than anything I've had before. It might not be special or offer anything unique to the Ball collector but for a drive-by collector like myself, it's the perfect addition.

Who knows, if I like the Genesis, maybe it will convince me to pick up an Engineer Red Label.


----------



## Chazmania006

Count me in the camp that likes it... 

I had been wanting to add some tritium to my collection and the first names that came to mind were Marathon and Ball. My collection is pretty dive watch heavy, so I leaned away from the military style of Marathon and took a closer look at what Ball had to offer. Soon thereafter I found the Engineer II Genesis project and the pre-order option. I really liked the design with the large numerals and the thick tritium tubes struck me as unique compared to the "standard" size. The pre-order price was also very appealing. The "anniversary" aspect wasn't really a factor for me, I just liked the way the thing looks.

So perhaps I don't have a full appreciation for the brand's design legacy, but I'm quite happy to say this will be my first Ball watch.


----------



## MarkingTime

All you guys getting this model will have to post some wrist shots. Pretty sure I'm going to be sad I didn't order one


----------



## bracky72

It won't be long now.


----------



## Jaxwired

bracky72 said:


> It won't be long now.


Hope your right. Dying to get mine. Blue face on bracelet. \o/


----------



## Davemcc

Jaxwired said:


> Hope your right. Dying to get mine. Blue face on bracelet. \o/


Same here. 40mm, blue dial with bracelet. I think I will take the bracelet off right away and put it on a holster leather strap.


----------



## jihn

Davemcc said:


> Same here. 40mm, blue dial with bracelet. I think I will take the bracelet off right away and put it on a holster leather strap.


Me too. But which leather strap?


----------



## playinwittime

Just so no one gets their hopes up too soon. In correspondence with Ball Watch, I was informed the Genesis will ship at the end of March. For those of us in the U.S., it will go to Ball Watch U.S.A. in St. Petersburg, Florida and then arrange for shipping directly to the customer. So, this may take a bit of time.


----------



## cbrxxrider

So our new delivery date could be mid April.


----------



## bracky72

Just to see a real picture would be awesome.


----------



## Jaxwired

Davemcc said:


> Same here. 40mm, blue dial with bracelet. I think I will take the bracelet off right away and put it on a holster leather strap.


Same here. Only got the bracelet for resale. I don't use a bracelet on any of my watches.

BTW, got an update from Ball and they said they will start shipping late march to the earliest buyers.


----------



## MarkingTime

Do they tell you what number you are? Wonder how many they sold?


----------



## Lc80series

Speaking of strap options, can anyone confirm that the 40mm version is 20mm between the lugs?


----------



## Drudge

Lc80series said:


> Speaking of strap options, can anyone confirm that the 40mm version is 20mm between the lugs?


Yes. 43mm is 21 & 40mm is 20.


----------



## J-Rock121

They all look nice but I prefer the black leather version.


----------



## Poodey

Got an update from BALL today on the Genesis. Looks like we can expect our watches in April sometime.
Cheers!


----------



## MarkingTime

Christmas is coming early to you guys. Too bad you had to buy your own presents


----------



## bracky72

I think he might be holding mine!


----------



## jihn

In the newsletter the cases look much bigger, don't they? What's the reason?


----------



## Drudge

There are two cases one is the 43mm case and one is the 40mm case. Thats why one looks larger than the other.


----------



## jihn

I mean the height.


----------



## Davemcc

jihn said:


> Me too. But which leather strap?


I've made my choice and placed my order. My strap is being custom made. It should arrive about the same time as the Genesis. It's my first order with this strap vendor so I'll post the pics and a couple of comments when it all gets put together.


----------



## jihn

jihn said:


> I mean the height.


Both have 13.55 mm.


----------



## bracky72

Our watches are being shipped to Florida today. 😀


----------



## christam

Looking forward to some real-life photos of this. I had the blue 40mm in my basket twice but ended up not ordering so it'll be good to see what I missed!


----------



## Drudge

bracky72 said:


> Our watches are being shipped to Florida today. 


Did you get an email notification?


----------



## bracky72

On the 24th I got this email.



> Thank you for your pre-ordering of the above 125th Anniversary limited production special edition. We are pleased to inform you that manufacturing for your watch has been completed at our Swiss factory, and your watch will be ready to ship out to our local office on 29 March 2016 after quality check.
> We would expect your watch to arrive at our local office within 7 to 10 working days from the shipping date. Upon arrival, our customer service representative from local office will contact you, on behalf of BALL Watch, to further discuss the watch delivery arrangements.
> In case of any other inquiries, please contact us again at [email protected].
> 
> Faithfully Yours,
> Kevin Kouch
> Director
> Ball Watch Company SA


----------



## mustang6788

When did you order? My understanding is they will be sent in the order they were received?


----------



## Drudge

OK, thank you. I received the same email but thought there might have been another that I missed.


----------



## RTCESQ

So... Ive been buried in bar exam study for months BUT... the real life pictures in the build email looked amazing. I had mine engraved with my name and ESQ... I am hoping to recieve the watch on the same day I get bar results (which is only a week away, so not likely, but here's to hoping)


----------



## theblueark

Someone in Singapore seems to have gotten a piece already.


----------



## cbrxxrider

Shipping into the USA is probably slower due to the Customs checks.


----------



## MarkingTime

Looks like it might be on the wrist of a lady. In any case, I find it looks very classy.


----------



## Drudge

theblueark said:


> Someone in Singapore seems to have gotten a piece already.
> 
> View attachment 7720050


I'm pretty sure thats the 43mm version with the long tritium stick at the 3 o'clock.


----------



## RTCESQ

It looks huge on that small wrist... but still awesome. I want to see the Blue face and bracelet... (mostly on my own wrist, lol)


----------



## Jaxwired

theblueark said:


> Someone in Singapore seems to have gotten a piece already.
> 
> View attachment 7720050


Other than being too big, I'm really digging it. WAY better than the original pics. Can't wait to see my 40mm version. I ordered like the first day the offer came out so I should be early in line.


----------



## Jaxwired

The 6 is so big they could have put the date window literally inside the bottom of the 6. That would have been cool. Then they could have had a 3 on the watch and just lose the day complication altogether.


----------



## Drudge

Jaxwired said:


> Other than being too big, I'm really digging it. WAY better than the original pics. Can't wait to see my 40mm version. I ordered like the first day the offer came out so I should be early in line.


Ordered the 40mm as well. I think it will be more aesthetically pleasing since the watch doesn't have a bezel.


----------



## samanator

Jaxwired said:


> The 6 is so big they could have put the date window literally inside the bottom of the 6. That would have been cool. Then they could have had a 3 on the watch and just lose the day complication altogether.


Putting a 3 on would most likely exceed the T limit of 100 mci with tubes this size. Shrinking the numbers to accommodate a 3 would probably have been a good thing. It might have made the 9 a bit shorter, and not go into the chapter ring which gives the optical illusion of the bottom tube being crooked.


----------



## clarken

The watch looks somewhat disproportionate without the 3 and jaxwired is onto something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblueark

Drudge said:


> I'm pretty sure thats the 43mm version with the long tritium stick at the 3 o'clock.


Yup according to his post, it's the 43mm version. Some of the guys here like really large watches, even though most of our Asian wrists are tiny. The face is blue, but he took the picture in a room with yellow lighting so it's a little difficult to see.


----------



## diablogt

looks a bit cartoonist for me.


----------



## MarkingTime

This is cartoonish.


----------



## cbrxxrider

That is funny. Has anyone heard from BALL USA about delivery yet?


----------



## mustang6788

I emailed ball last week and they said I should hear from them this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemcc

I haven't heard anything new from Ball yet. I'm starting to get a bit antsy. This is the longest I've waited for a Christmas present. I bought a vintage Hamilton to quell the anxiety and replenish the endorphins while I wait.


----------



## playinwittime

I was informed that mine should go out this week. However, I have not yet received the famed call from my AD or Ball Watch USA and we're going into Wednesday.


----------



## theblueark

More pictures from Singapore:








Same guy, different strap.









Another guy, also 43mm but on a bigger wrist.


----------



## MarkingTime

It's looking great.


----------



## Drudge

A couple more pictures I found of what appears to be the 43mm black version with a picture that shows some pretty bad ass lume.


----------



## MarkingTime

Yeah, I wish I had got in on this


----------



## timefleas

Now that we have a few real photos, it appears to be a nice looking watch, but I am even more puzzled by why they left out the 3--it is SO noticeable, as a result of the HUGE numerals at the other quarter hour positions, and based on the size of the hatch mark at the 3, it looks like the entire numeral (3) could have been placed there (and if Michael's argument holds true, that they didn't do the 3 in order to keep the tritium power under the T25 threshold, then it seems maybe slightly smaller numerals at ALL four positions would be even more doable...)


----------



## samanator

timefleas said:


> (and if Michael's argument holds true, that they didn't do the 3 in order to keep the tritium power under the T25 threshold, then it seems maybe slightly smaller numerals at ALL four positions would be even more doable...)


Note I said T (100mci) threshold not T25. This is a T watch so it stands to reason with these large tubes that they are pretty close to the 100mci limit. So a 3 may not be possible without reducing the number size. Again just a guess, but a reasonably educated one.


----------



## timefleas

samanator said:


> Note I said T (100mci) threshold not T25. This is a T watch so it stands to reason with these large tubes that they are pretty close to the 100mci limit. So a 3 may not be possible without reducing the number size. Again just a guess, but a reasonably educated one.


I of course should have checked your text before my note--BUT--may point still stands--based on my own Arabic Chronometer, which is T100, and has all 4 numerals, I know it can be done, though as I suggested, perhaps by making the numerals slightly smaller than the Genesis approach.


----------



## timefleas

Seems here's a glitch in the WUS system today--I noticed it posted my exact post twice--deleted one of them.


----------



## diablogt

Nice stitching.



Drudge said:


> A couple more pictures I found of what appears to be the 43mm black version with a picture that shows some pretty bad ass lume.


----------



## cbrxxrider

Wow that looks really good. I have been wondering if the 43mm would have been too large but it looks perfect for my wrist.


----------



## WhoIsI

My 40mm blue dial will be sent directly to my address in Asia next week instead the authorized dealer as state in the pre-order advertisement.
Eager to see my first Ball.

Hope you guys who waiting will get yours soon.


----------



## bracky72

It's great finally seeing some actual pictures of the watch. It looks fantastic. I bet us US customers hear something next week!


----------



## Drudge

They should have just sent them to the individual instead of a central hub then an AD then the person. A lot of useless middlemen if you ask me.


----------



## djy74

Hi guys,
I just wanted to give a heads up. I was just in Old Northeast Jewelers today in Tampa, Florida. I'm down here visiting my brother, had to visit Ball USA headquarters. Anyway, I asked about the Genesis, wanting to see it in person, but they have not gotten it in yet. They didn't give a time frame as to when it will arrive. 

I did not order it myself, but I wanted to pass along the info. 
-Dan


----------



## jihn

Drudge said:


> They should have just sent them to the individual instead of a central hub then an AD then the person. A lot of useless middlemen if you ask me.


Does that apply to US customers only or to European customers as well?


----------



## Drudge

jihn said:


> Does that apply to US customers only or to European customers as well?


I don't know about international customers but that's how they're proceeding here in the US.


----------



## samanator

djy74 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just wanted to give a heads up. I was just in Old Northeast Jewelers today in Tampa, Florida. I'm down here visiting my brother, had to visit Ball USA headquarters. Anyway, I asked about the Genesis, wanting to see it in person, but they have not gotten it in yet. They didn't give a time frame as to when it will arrive.
> 
> I did not order it myself, but I wanted to pass along the info.
> -Dan


I believe they said the AD would not get retail models until May in the initial letter if I remember correctly? So that makes sense. Ball US would get the preorder watches to process out. Although both are owned by Jeff they do operate separately (Company/store).


----------



## bracky72

This appeared on my doorstep by UPS today. No notice to me that it was coming and no signature required. Picture flood in a bit!!


----------



## MarkingTime

Whoo hoo


----------



## paborden

Agreed, its a great looking watch! Cant wait to hear something.


----------



## bracky72

A few cellphone shots until I get some proper pics with my camera this evening.


----------



## jihn

Evening is over on this side of the earth. Like to see more details. ;-)


----------



## MarkingTime

It's a beautiful piece. Congrats.


----------



## mustang6788

Nice looking watch! And congrats, almost makes me wish I went with the black. Is that the 43mm?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

bracky72 are you in the US?


----------



## bracky72

It's the 43mm version. I live in West Virginia, USA.

Here are a few wrist shots.


----------



## MarkingTime

I think it's a fantastic looking piece. Bet it gets noticed a lot.


----------



## jihn

Is the sapphire so much reflective? 

Does the dial have a structure or is it just blank?


----------



## bracky72

There is a small dome to the crystal so it has some reflection but it is not distracting to look at. It is hard to photograph though. I will soon take some macro pictures of the dial. There is a raised chapter ring that the tubes are set in to. And depending on the light and angle the dial appears to have an iridescence.


----------



## jihn

Yeah. Looking forward to see those macro pictures. Well, looking more forward to see my Ball in my own hands.


----------



## cbrxxrider

Bracky,
Do you remember what order number you were? I wonder if the order number has anything to do with delivery sequence? My order number shows 1316.


----------



## bracky72

My order id is 1623 dated 11/27/15.


----------



## Chazmania006

Anybody else mildly concerned about the "no notice, no signature required, left on my doorstep" scenario?

But thanks much for posting the pics, I'm glad I pulled the trigger on the black dial 43. However I didn't pull the trigger until New Years Eve, so all of your pics will have to hold me over until I receive mine!


----------



## cmfaust

Mine arrived yesterday too. In South Carolina, not from my local Ball dealer but from a dealer in Florida that I don't recognize. Came via UPS and signature was required.

It's better than I imagined. The blue dial is a satin finish and reflects light beautifully. The 43mm is huge but doesn't look or feel wrong on my smallish wrist.

What shocked me was how BRIGHT it is. Side by side at night you can barely see my tritium Ball Fireman and VE Anchar next to it. Even indoors in daylight you can see the glow.

Just one one odd thing, it has a dual day ring and it's in English and Spanish. I would have preferred German if anything.

Love it though, especially for the price.


----------



## WhoIsI

Congrats with ur new Ball.

Did u specify ur wrist size on the pre-order?
How many piece of spare bracelet in ur box?


----------



## jihn

cmfaust:
1 post every 2 years. That's not so much.
Guys, please consider this when asking him.  

Order id 674x, could mean some more waiting for me.


----------



## MarkingTime

Blue dial is gorgeous.


----------



## Davemcc

bracky72 said:


> My order id is 1623 dated 11/27/15.


My order number is 5585 dated 12/25/15. It looks like I'm going to be waiting a while.



Chazmania006 said:


> Anybody else mildly concerned about the "no notice, no signature required, left on my doorstep" scenario?


I do not care for this scenario. Might as well tape $1K to my front door when I leave for work.


----------



## bracky72

Maybe my wife signed for it but usually I would have heard something about it if you know what I mean.


----------



## Drudge

The least they could have done is email acknowledgement of shipment and a tracking number.


----------



## Jaxwired

My order ID is 267. I ordered at 653am the day I got the offer. But I've not recieved the watch nor have I received any communication regarding shipping.


----------



## bracky72

You are further from Florida then me. I wouldn't bet on it but I'm thinking you should get yours very soon.


----------



## cbrxxrider

Here I am waiting to see if the delivery man has a box for me...


----------



## Drudge

Yup, still waiting! Just went back and reread the emails from Ball. The watches were schedualed to be delivered in late March then early April now I have no info and its almost May. Shame on Ball...my frustration is starting the get the best of me.


----------



## bracky72

Call Ball USA at 727 896 4278 and get a status report. That is where mine shipped from.


----------



## Drudge

bracky72 said:


> Call Ball USA at 727 896 4278 and get a status report. That is where mine shipped from.


Thx Bracky72. I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Jaxwired

bracky72 said:


> You are further from Florida then me. I wouldn't bet on it but I'm thinking you should get yours very soon.


I ordered a 40mm. I bet they only got the 43mm versions in the first shipment since that's all we've seen so far.


----------



## engmuism

My 40mm blue dial says good nite.


----------



## MarkingTime

Guess we'll have to take your word that it's a blue dial


----------



## bracky72

I am really loving mine. It truly is a torch at night with the thick tritium tubes.


----------



## Poodey

Emailed Ball about my order, as I originally paid for my order with Paypal, early in the campaign, only to find out that my order was cancelled and that I would need to reorder using a credit card. I believe this lost my place in line, as my order number is in the high 5600s. I don't think Ball took the refunded Paypal orders into consideration when shipping on a "first come, first serve" basis. The good news: Ball ensured me that my order shipped from their Swiss factory TODAY, and would be arriving in the US sometime soon. Once it arrives at the US dealer, I will receive shipping information, and it will be delivered in 7-10 days by UPS.

Here's to hoping!
Cheers,
Bernie


----------



## Jaxwired

Poodey said:


> Emailed Ball about my order, as I originally paid for my order with Paypal, early in the campaign, only to find out that my order was cancelled and that I would need to reorder using a credit card. I believe this lost my place in line, as my order number is in the high 5600s. I don't think Ball took the refunded Paypal orders into consideration when shipping on a "first come, first serve" basis. The good news: Ball ensured me that my order shipped from their Swiss factory TODAY, and would be arriving in the US sometime soon. Once it arrives at the US dealer, I will receive shipping information, and it will be delivered in 7-10 days by UPS.
> 
> Here's to hoping!
> Cheers,
> Bernie


Man, I'll be annoyed if I have to wait another 3 weeks for mine.


----------



## mustang6788

I emailed ball last night and that is the same exact response they gave me as well. My order was 3xxx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## engmuism

engmuism said:


> My 40mm blue dial says good morning


----------



## Drudge

engmuism said:


> engmuism said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 40mm blue dial says good morning
> 
> View attachment 7882266
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## engmuism

Hi Guys,

a side view to see the 1mm tritium tube  really love the design and the superb lume!


----------



## timefleas

Maybe the first lumed Legos ever used for numerals on a watch dial--enjoy!!


----------



## jihn

Size comparison:


----------



## MarkingTime

Wonder if mb microtec will ever be able to make seamless or curved tubes?


----------



## playinwittime

engmuism said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> a side view to see the 1mm tritium tube  really love the design and the superb lume!
> 
> View attachment 7884042


Thanks for sharing the pics, especially that one. It looks like you can start your own nuclear reactor with those 1mm cu. TTs! I can't wait to receive my 43mm black.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Still waiting on mine with no info from Ball. I was one of the early Paypal orders that got cancelled as well. They also did mention a "free gift" in the cancellation/re-order email. I wonder if that factored in or got lost in translation. 

Waiting for my 40mm blue...


----------



## samanator

MarkingTime said:


> Wonder if mb microtec will ever be able to make seamless or curved tubes?


They do make curved shapes, but they would not go together to make a decent Arabic number with the shapes I've seen.


----------



## WhoIsI

jilgiljongiljing said:


> Still waiting on mine with no info from Ball. I was one of the early Paypal orders that got cancelled as well. They also did mention a "free gift" in the cancellation/re-order email. I wonder if that factored in or got lost in translation.
> 
> Waiting for my 40mm blue...


Waiting the same model with free gift (which coz by payment problem) like yours. Wondering what is the free gift from them.
Latest email has confirmed that the watch had been shipped last week but not receive yet.


----------



## MarkingTime

samanator said:


> They do make curved shapes, but they would not go together to make a decent Arabic number with the shapes I've seen.


Ever since someone mentioned tritium Legos, I haven't been able to get that image out of my head.


----------



## jihn

There are often comparisons with Lego. Hands of a Sinn U1 for example.


----------



## MarkingTime

Oh, first time I'd heard that and it's so true. Still like the watch though, that's some serious cave-travelling illumination.


----------



## babybug

Anybody here from Canada who has received the watch?


----------



## Davemcc

babybug said:


> Anybody here from Canada who has received the watch?


I am waiting...not so patiently.


----------



## Chazmania006

US customer here. I received this email this morning. Hopefully the rest of you waiting out there receive some sort of update as well.


----------



## wkw

Order no. 5817 arrived










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babybug

Chazmania006 said:


> US customer here. I received this email this morning. Hopefully the rest of you waiting out there receive some sort of update as well.


Well, I have received the same email, a kind of disappointed that the watch will not be shipped to me from Canada instead of US. Using UPS will make me pay customs, and handling fees, most likely adds another $200 cost. I was under the impression when placed the order that the watch will be shipped from local AD, it is not like that there is no Ball AD in Canada.


----------



## Davemcc

babybug said:


> Well, I have received the same email, a kind of disappointed that the watch will not be shipped to me from Canada instead of US. Using UPS will make me pay customs, and handling fees, most likely adds another $200 cost. I was under the impression when placed the order that the watch will be shipped from local AD, it is not like that there is no Ball AD in Canada.


I have not even received that email.


----------



## cbrxxrider

Davemcc said:


> I have not even received that email.


I had sent an email inquiry to Ball watch. Maybe they only sent it to those that requested an update status?


----------



## jihn

Order number 674x. Coming hopefully Monday directly from Switzerland via FedEx to me.


----------



## samanator

babybug said:


> Well, I have received the same email, a kind of disappointed that the watch will not be shipped to me from Canada instead of US. Using UPS will make me pay customs, and handling fees, most likely adds another $200 cost. I was under the impression when placed the order that the watch will be shipped from local AD, it is not like that there is no Ball AD in Canada.


As I originally said the local entity for the Americas is Ball US which services the US, Canada, Caribbean and Latin America. While I agree the wording on the site does not address this specifically for the Americas at all, this is not the way it works in most other parts of the world. They maybe should have had a break out for the Americas, but that will need to be a lesson learned. Many misinterpreted local rep to mean AD which there was no way Ball could do this since it is outside of what AD are obligated to do. This needs to be addressed back to Ball Switzerland.


----------



## Poodey

Just looked up the original campaign email, and it says that "the delivery of the watch will be made through the agreed-upon retailer near you". This could be where the misconception originates. To me, this means that Ball Swiss would send your watch to whatever dealer or retailer you want. Not sure why they couldn't just send it directly to us from Switzerland, but I digress.

On a side note, it's interesting to see the randomness of order numbers people are receiving. Not sure if this is due to color availability, or engraving/nonengraved, or by order number, or by country. Can't figure it out. 

While scouring through my emails to/from Ball about this watch, I found that the original announcement email of the Genesis was November 21st, my original "PayPal" order that I completed on November 25th put me in line as order number 2006. Then December 9th, I was informed that Ball had to refund all PayPal orders, and I would need to complete the transaction using a credit card. This created another problem as my bank didn't like seeing an international credit card request, and thus continued to deny my request. Took until December 24th, and a $16 "international banking" fee to get my order completed. This put me in line at 5621. 

Ball really dropped the "Ball" on this campaign. They said refunded PayPal orders would receive a gift for the inconvenience, and now the latest email says that all orders will receive a gift since it is taking so long. Does that mean I get 2 free XXL BALL T-shirts? I really hope that this campaign was a fluke and is not to be what is expected of Ball's new direction!

Here's to hoping there is a package from UPS sitting on my front porch when I get home from work today. Wait, I don't think I want that either. Here's to hoping there is a note on my door that my package is ready for pickup at my UPS store, and I can go there tonight and pickup my watch!

Cheers!


----------



## samanator

Poodey said:


> Just looked up the original campaign email, and it says that "the delivery of the watch will be made through the agreed-upon retailer near you". This could be where the misconception originates. To me, this means that Ball Swiss would send your watch to whatever dealer or retailer you want. Not sure why they couldn't just send it directly to us from Switzerland, but I digress.


Yes, but in Ball speak agreed-upon retailer near you means Ball US. They are the one the Swiss have an agreement with. AD in the US, Canada, Carib and Latin America then have an agreement with Ball US. Also important to know where to go for warranty.


----------



## Chazmania006

cbrxxrider said:


> I had sent an email inquiry to Ball watch. Maybe they only sent it to those that requested an update status?


I received the message out of the blue. I was waiting (relatively) patiently not knowing if I would see something on my doorstep one day, or if it would be a "sorry we missed you" notice taped to my door. I didn't order until New Year's Eve so I figured I'm pretty far down the queue, upon pulling up my order I see that I'm 73XX. Was kinda hoping to sport some new wrist wear when attending a wedding this weekend. Might be a long shot, but here's hoping...


----------



## Poodey

Chazmania006 said:


> cbrxxrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent an email inquiry to Ball watch. Maybe they only sent it to those that requested an update status?
> 
> 
> 
> I received the message out of the blue. I was waiting (relatively) patiently not knowing if I would see something on my doorstep one day, or if it would be a "sorry we missed you" notice taped to my door. I didn't order until New Year's Eve so I figured I'm pretty far down the queue, upon pulling up my order I see that I'm 73XX. Was kinda hoping to sport some new wrist wear when attending a wedding this weekend. Might be a long shot, but here's hoping...
Click to expand...

Chazmania, according to Ball's original email, the Genesis will be available in retailers in May, since you are so far down the list, you may just want to stop at a retailer and pick one up May 1st! 

Hopefully the "queuing" will be fast and they would have shipped them all out on Monday, and the watch will beat the email notification to our mailboxes! I keep checking my spam folder, hoping its in there.


----------



## Drudge

I'm order 15xx and am still waiting patiently. The order number doesn't seem to matter one bit as people with much higher numbers have received their pieces.


----------



## cbrxxrider

I called Ball USA the other day and was told Jerry is personally following up on all orders. I was supposed to receive a call or email back from him. It's day three, I think I'll call them again to see if I might get a response today.


----------



## Lc80series

Still waiting too. Ordered on NYE so I'm one of the last. No response to my email sent on 4/24/16. The only correspondence was my confirmation email when I ordered and another one on 3/18/16 that stated the watches would be shipped the last week of March. Also, tried logging into my account I set up on the Ball website but that seems to have been deleted. WTF, Ball? I guess this will all be forgotten when my blue 40mm arrives but their customer service is awful to say the least.


----------



## MediumRB

I am not so perturbed and could expect that their hoped-for delivery dates would be a bit optimistic. I am number 37xx (why are we afraid to say the exact number? I don't know, but I'll follow the lemmings...) and have heard nothing. I am also in Korea, where there is an AD, but I have no idea how this will happen. And if there is full customs duty tacked on (which may be quite substantial here, depending on how it is labeled), I will get very peeved. I know their main site says that international orders have that caveat, but the original order site for this one said nothing about it (and I looked carefully).


----------



## cbrxxrider

Received my call from Ball USA yesterday. My watch is in the USA and they are going through a quality test and will be sending it and many others in the next two weeks.


----------



## Drudge

Two more weeks? Well this certainly bites the big one.


----------



## bracky72

It will be worth the wait! It's a really nice watch.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Just in case there are any UK guys here wondering what's happening...
I emailed Ball to enquire about my order...
I got a reply within an hour or two...

------
Dear John,

First of all, we deeply apologize for the delay delivery of your order of BALL Watch Engineer II Genesis. Due to the stringent quality control, our Swiss factory encountered bottleneck in production.

Nevertheless, your merchandise has been shipped out from our Swiss factory to our British subsidiary. Once received in the UK, your order will be shipped immediately with Royal Mail Signed For 1st Class to the address you have specified when placing your pre-order. You will be further notified with the relevant Royal Mail tracking number once your order is shipped. As a small token of honor and as a mark of apology, we will include a small gift in the shipment.

Once again, please accept our apology in late delivery while we are doing our best to deliver the quality watches to our customers with the best value. Please feel free to email us at [email protected] if you have any further question. Thank you very much for your kind patience.

Best regards,
Gin
BALL Watch Co.
------

So fingers crossed not too much longer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime

I got the same email as Johnny and have since received confirmation and tracking info for the watch shipped from BallUSA for us Yanks.


----------



## slgarris

Does anyone know definitively what the free gift is? I would assume it would be an alternate strap or partial refund..


----------



## Davemcc

slgarris said:


> Does anyone know definitively what the free gift is? I would assume it would be an alternate strap or partial refund..


I expect that my free gift will be an extra $80 in UPS brokerage fees at the Canadian border.:-d

LOL. I hope not. At this point, I'd be happy with an email containing a tracking number.o|


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

slgarris said:


> Does anyone know definitively what the free gift is? I would assume it would be an alternate strap or partial refund..


I'm not holding my hopes up...

I really don't think it will be a partial refund (I suppose a voucher off your next Ball watch is a possibility)

A strap would be useful and a very welcome free gift....
but it will probably end up something that I'd never use like a Ball baseball cap or similar!


----------



## slgarris

Haha maybe true but let's not sell ourselves short! A strap, fees _and_ a tracking number.


----------



## bracky72

To put it in perspective although I am now wearing the Genesis I did order it in November so ultimately I still waited longer then many will.


----------



## engmuism

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I'm not holding my hopes up...
> 
> I really don't think it will be a partial refund (I suppose a voucher off your next Ball watch is a possibility)
> 
> A strap would be useful and a very welcome free gift....
> but it will probably end up something that I'd never use like a Ball baseball cap or similar!


What I got is a emergency blanket =(


----------



## WhoIsI

Really? the free gift is an emergency blanket!!! :-x


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

engmuism said:


> What I got is a emergency blanket =(


Haha...I could have guessed what the gift was a hundred times and not come up with emergency blanket?!!


----------



## engmuism

WhoIsI said:


> Really? the free gift is an emergency blanket!!! :-x


yes..haha totally no use for me.. a leather strap will be good or at least nato...


----------



## jihn

Got mine today, but now it's too dark for taking pictures. It's the 43 mm black one.

It's so noble and elegant. And it has the right size, although I have a very small wrist size.


----------



## jihn

Does anyone know what is inside the watch?


----------



## MediumRB

jihn said:


> Does anyone know what is inside the watch?


The ghost of Casey Jones.
Casio quartz movement.
Unicorn farts and sawdust.
Hopes and dreams of a mid-level pseudo-American/Swiss company.
Sellita SW200 or some such.

Sorry, you gave me the opportunity. 
Enjoy your watch. Still waiting on mine and considering whether an inquiry to Ball is worthwhile.


----------



## jihn

It's a secret? Then let's take a look of how it works. 

First, the second hand moves very smoothly. Like that.


----------



## engmuism

Hi Guys,

just found out my new watch has a small nick of less than 0.5 mm on the dial at 12 mins area.

Sorry for the poor picture due very difficult to capture the nick.

Should i send in the watch for replacement? :-(


----------



## jihn

Cannot see anything on your picture.


----------



## engmuism

jihn said:


> Cannot see anything on your picture.


sorry it is very difficult to see.. but let says you see a very small nick at the blue dial, will you ask for replacement or will you live with it?

i must say the nick is quite small but is there


----------



## WhoIsI

If other cant see it, keep the small nick as an identity of the watch which only you know where it is.
Like your special engraving :-d


----------



## Barry S

I would replace it. Any defect in a new product is unacceptable and, now that you've noticed it, your eyes will likely be drawn to it every time you look at the watch.


----------



## engmuism

Barry S said:


> I would replace it. Any defect in a new product is unacceptable and, now that you've noticed it, your eyes will likely be drawn to it every time you look at the watch.


HI Barry, you r right, every time I look at the watch, my eyes will automatically look for the nick. Will send to the service Centre tomorrow. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bracky72

Try and get a better picture of the defect.


----------



## jihn

Damn. I wanted to change the steel bracelet with a leather strap. But the space between case and spring bar is so absolutely small that I can't fix the spring bar. Now I try to reduce the thickness of the leather with a power drill. Don't laugh. 
It's just a cheep leather strap from the aftermarket, so no financial risk. ;-)


----------



## samanator

jihn said:


> Damn. I wanted to change the steel bracelet with a leather strap. But the space between case and spring bar is so absolutely small that I can't fix the spring bar. Now I try to reduce the thickness of the leather with a power drill. Don't laugh.
> It's just a cheep leather strap from the aftermarket, so no financial risk. ;-)


It may be good for those new to Ball to know they use two different spring bars sizes depending on whether it is holding on the bracelet or the strap. The Straps compress less and if you do manage to get a bracelet on with it, you will most likely have to cut it to get it off. Bracelet spring bars generally compress an extra mm to allow it to be fully compresses on both sides enough not to scratch the inside of the lugs while you slip it in place.

I always bag mine with the strap or bracelet so they don't get mixed up.


----------



## MediumRB

Got an email from Ball with the FedEx tracking straight from Basel. Should arrive 9 May.


----------



## jihn




----------



## jihn

samanator said:


> It may be good for those new to Ball to know they use two different spring bars sizes depending on whether it is holding on the bracelet or the strap. The Straps compress less and if you do manage to get a bracelet on with it, you will most likely have to cut it to get it off. Bracelet spring bars generally compress an extra mm to allow it to be fully compresses on both sides enough not to scratch the inside of the lugs while you slip it in place.
> 
> I always bag mine with the strap or bracelet so they don't get mixed up.


Thank you for your explanation.

Well, the nato strap seems to be my best option at the moment. The bracelet is too elegant, too glossy. Applying the leather strap is canceled. Too risky to lose. I do not feel safe that way. I like it with the green nato strap, but I'm not shure, if this is what I want.


----------



## cbrxxrider

Well mine showed up today. I know people like to keep the inner and outer boxes but this box looks like all the glue failed during the shipping process.


----------



## jihn

But your watch is okay?


----------



## mitch57

The box issue has been an ongoing problem with Ball. I got one of these dilapidated boxes from Ball as well. Apparently they've been having some problems with the glue that they use on these boxes. I called my dealer and they gladly replaced it. 

You'd think they'd have this problem figured out by now but apparently not. I would call/email them and ask for a replacement box.


----------



## Drudge

Anyone else still waiting on shipping confirmation?


----------



## mustang6788

Yes, mine supposedly arrived in the US April 27th but no word since then. Some sort of update would be nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## canguy

Drudge said:


> Anyone else still waiting on shipping confirmation?


Yes. Ordered December 12.


----------



## cbrxxrider

Even though my watch box has fallen apart during shipping the watch looks to be in perfect order.


And the tritium is incredibly bright compared to my other T watches. I know the photo is very dark but you can definitely see the Genesis well brighter than the others.


----------



## Davemcc

Drudge said:


> Anyone else still waiting on shipping confirmation?


Not a word. I see others with higher order numbers have received theirs. I had my name engraved on the back...perhaps that's the issue.


----------



## jmunsterman

mustang6788-
Same here.. Received an email from Ball on the 27th saying watch arrived in the US, Queuing for delivery and that a tracking number will be sent once shipped.... After 3 ignored emails I still have not heard back anything. I wonder if they mailed the watches out and just never updated with a tracking number, or if they have for some reason been holding onto them for a week and a half. 

Very disappointed in the entire process of Ball. undoubtably the last watch ill every buy from the company directly.


----------



## Juant

I received a tracking number by email on May 4th, and a courier dropped the package home just an hour ago.

Here's my blue ø40 mm Ball:








It's my first Ball watch and I must say I'm very pleased how solid it feels.
Somebody mentioned earlier that he's watch had a nick of some sort on the dial. Well, I found something little on chapter ring between 1 and 2 o'clock markers when I checked with loupe. Can't really see it with bare eyes though, so I'm not dissatisfied.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Well my watch has arrived in the UK.

(Order # 45xx, ordered ~18/12/15, no engraving on the caseback)

It's the 43mm Blue on the bracelet.

I love the watch...it's a really nice shade of blue.

The bracelet is very nice, but I'd have preferred a sports clasp with micro adjustments...it's currently a snug fit, or too loose...I'm going to see how the snug fit goes...One of the smaller half links was impossible to unscrew...I realise they're 'glued' with Loctite so unscrewing them is tricky, but this one screw head is too shallow to seat the screwdriver in properly...I managed to unscrew the one on the opposite side of the clasp, so it worked out ok.

In case people are wondering about the packaging-










The free gift (yep...it really is an emergency space blanket!)...I would have preferred a strap or a polishing cloth or something...










And the watch




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrxxrider

jihn said:


> View attachment 8032962
> 
> 
> btw: it's for sale


I was wondering who would be first to put theirs up for sale.


----------



## jihn

Yes. Unfortunately. I can't live with my problem mentioned above.


----------



## watchnatic

I've just received mine as well, though i'm from Asia. 40mm blue dial on bracelet. It's nice, feels solid and well built. The bracelet feels really solid but its quite blingy and a real fingerprint magnet. Other than that, i'm pretty satisfied. 

And for those who have received the watches, you can actually go online to the main Ball website and do an online warranty registration which will extend one additional year of warranty (from 2 years to 3 years warranty) for your watch.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Switched my bracelet for an Ostrich strap...the strap is relatively thin, so no problem with fit, I'm happy with this combo as a change from the bracelet

( The strap is one that I purchased with my Visitor Calligraph Duneshore in case anyone was wondering http://www.visitorwatchco.com/the-shop-floor/ )



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsI

For watch: Since 1891, Accuracy under Adverse Conditions
For owner: Emergency Space Blanket for Adverse Conditions :-d


----------



## Poodey

After many emails to every Ball email address I could find in my inbox, I finally got an answer to where my watch is. I was one of the people who received an email on April 22nd saying my watch is on its way to the US, and then received another email on the 27th saying it was in queue waiting for shipment through UPS. Then I received an email on May 5th that said my watch was in Switzerland and would be shipping out to the US by the end of next week. This got me frustrated and I contacted Ball to find out how my watch ended up back in Switzerland. Well turns out these generic emails get sent to every customer and the quality control on who receives them is low. My watch is actually in Tennessee as of today and will arrive at my door on Monday. They finally sent me a tracking number, 3 days AFTER it shipped out of St Petersburg Florida. So the lesson here is that your watch could be on the way even if you haven't received an email with tracking info. It requires an adult signature, so they won't just be leaving it at your doorstep anymore. So that's good. Don't need my $900 investment sitting outside for sticky fingers.

Hang in there everyone. The lack of communication is definitely an issue, but they are indeed working diligently to get you the watch! From what I understand, they do quality checks on every watch, so that could explain the gap between the watches arriving in the US and arriving at your door. I'll post pics on Monday when my watch arrives. It will be worth the 6 month wait!!


----------



## mustang6788

I had a similar situation and ended up calling ball in Florida. They ended up sending my watch out of Florida Friday, but I never received an email. I did log in to UPS and found my watch is on its way and will be here middle of the week. I have yet to receive an email with a tracking number or any updates. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

Poodey said:


> After many emails to every Ball email address I could find in my inbox, I finally got an answer to where my watch is. I was one of the people who received an email on April 22nd saying my watch is on its way to the US, and then received another email on the 27th saying it was in queue waiting for shipment through UPS. Then I received an email on May 5th that said my watch was in Switzerland and would be shipping out to the US by the end of next week. This got me frustrated and I contacted Ball to find out how my watch ended up back in Switzerland. Well turns out these generic emails get sent to every customer and the quality control on who receives them is low. My watch is actually in Tennessee as of today and will arrive at my door on Monday. They finally sent me a tracking number, 3 days AFTER it shipped out of St Petersburg Florida. So the lesson here is that your watch could be on the way even if you haven't received an email with tracking info. It requires an adult signature, so they won't just be leaving it at your doorstep anymore. So that's good. Don't need my $900 investment sitting outside for sticky fingers.
> 
> Hang in there everyone. The lack of communication is definitely an issue, but they are indeed working diligently to get you the watch! From what I understand, they do quality checks on every watch, so that could explain the gap between the watches arriving in the US and arriving at your door. I'll post pics on Monday when my watch arrives. It will be worth the 6 month wait!!


Thx for the update Poodey. Hopefully my watch will arrive next week as well. If not I'm going to have to make some phone calls which I really don't want to do.


----------



## eric72

cbrxxrider said:


> I was wondering who would be first to put theirs up for sale.


And for 600 euros more than he paid.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lc80series

samanator said:


> jihn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I wanted to change the steel bracelet with a leather strap. But the space between case and spring bar is so absolutely small that I can't fix the spring bar. Now I try to reduce the thickness of the leather with a power drill. Don't laugh.
> It's just a cheep leather strap from the aftermarket, so no financial risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be good for those new to Ball to know they use two different spring bars sizes depending on whether it is holding on the bracelet or the strap. The Straps compress less and if you do manage to get a bracelet on with it, you will most likely have to cut it to get it off. Bracelet spring bars generally compress an extra mm to allow it to be fully compresses on both sides enough not to scratch the inside of the lugs while you slip it in place.
> 
> I always bag mine with the strap or bracelet so they don't get mixed up.
Click to expand...

So, it will be difficult to fit an after market leather strap if I decide to take the bracelet off? Should be getting mine tomorrow...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Lc80series said:


> So, it will be difficult to fit an after market leather strap if I decide to take the bracelet off? Should be getting mine tomorrow...


I had no problems at all...see back a few posts.


----------



## jihn

It depends on how thick the strap is. A leather strap as thin as a nylon strap will fit.


----------



## Poodey

Yes, thickness of the leather strap is important, but most importantly where the holes are drilled for the springbar. They have to be drilled very close to the "edge" of the strap. Any Ball 21mm leather strap will work. I swapped to my Ball Aviator GMT 21mm leather strap and it fits perfectly. Ball leather straps are 1/8" thick (3.175mm). Stay within this criteria, and your strap should fit perfectly. Mobile app won't let me add any pics. I'll try later.


----------



## MediumRB

Arrival! And somehow FedEx dodged the import duties. All packaging was in good shape and it arrived unscathed and ticking away.

First impressions: a really nice watch for the retail price and a screaming good value for the special order deal. Quality and finish is very good, although I would have reversed the polished and brushed surfaces of the bracelet if it were my design. The engraving on the back is pretty unobtrusive. Crown is a little fiddly to engage on the threads to screw down, but the winding feels smooth and the movement is quiet. Lume is bright, of course. The blue dial (40mm) is really sweet - maybe the favorite blue in my collection. Case size and wear is good for my 7.25" wrist and the tube numbers are not ridiculously outsized. They are big, but not clownish.
Unfortunately, in about an hour I have to resize the bracelet and then it will live on *the wife*'s wrist forever. But I will get my Omega Moon-to-Mars back on the bracelet for me as consolation.








Size reference against my Seiko Field Tuna (48mm):


----------



## timefleas

Hope she enjoys it. Just a note regarding FedEx--they cover the fees to whisk it through customs without delay, but usually send a bill out three or four weeks later to cover the charges--I believe it is the same throughout Asia...


----------



## Davemcc

timefleas said:


> Hope she enjoys it. Just a note regarding FedEx--they cover the fees to whisk it through customs without delay, but usually send a bill out three or four weeks later to cover the charges--I believe it is the same throughout Asia...


They have done that to me in Canada as well. I think their fees are excessive. I don't like having such fees added to purchases just because somebody else decides to choose that solution and doesn't care because the customer gets stuck with the cost. I prefer to know my cost for things up front. In the case of businesses or sellers who only use UPS or Fedex, I will generally skip the purchase and find a seller who will ship USPS (from the States) or regional post office. The fees are much more reasonable.

In the case of this purchase, the terms agreed to were delivery arranged from a local retailer. That implies that the item will be shipped to me domestically with all the importation details handled by that local retailer. I expect to pay sales tax and maybe shipping from Vancouver but I did not agree to pay duties or excessive UPS brokerage fees at the time of purchase.


----------



## babybug

Davemcc said:


> They have done that to me in Canada as well. I think their fees are excessive. I don't like having such fees added to purchases just because somebody else decides to choose that solution and doesn't care because the customer gets stuck with the cost. I prefer to know my cost for things up front. In the case of businesses or sellers who only use UPS or Fedex, I will generally skip the purchase and find a seller who will ship USPS (from the States) or regional post office. The fees are much more reasonable.
> 
> In the case of this purchase, the terms agreed to were delivery arranged from a local retailer. That implies that the item will be shipped to me domestically with all the importation details handled by that local retailer. I expect to pay sales tax and maybe shipping from Vancouver but I did not agree to pay duties or excessive UPS brokerage fees at the time of purchase.


I totally agree!


----------



## Jiggzey

5/12/16 I finally received my watch today, after many emails questioning when the watch would be delivered. I got email apologies many of you may have received, delays caused by extra attention to quality control. When I opened the watch to examine it, their was a large light tube floating inside the bezel. Turns out the tube for the "1" at 12 dislodged and is floating on top of the dial. I'm pleased with the panacea of the watch but terribly disappointed in the delivery delay and opening a broken watch.

. . . . Oh ---- they send a 'special gift' as a token of their sadness for the delivery delay. It was a space blanket -- A SPACE BLANKET!!!!! Are these people insensitive morons or what?????


----------



## jihn

Jiggzey said:


> 5/12/16 I finally received my watch today, after many emails questioning when the watch would be delivered. I got email apologies many of you may have received, delays caused by extra attention to quality control. When I opened the watch to examine it, their was a large light tube floating inside the bezel. Turns out the tube for the "1" at 12 dislodged and is floating on top of the dial. I'm pleased with the panacea of the watch but terribly disappointed in the delivery delay and opening a broken watch.
> 
> . . . . Oh ---- they send a 'special gift' as a token of their sadness for the delivery delay. It was a space blanket -- A SPACE BLANKET!!!!! Are these people insensitive morons or what?????


Then yours is the Chernobyl edition of the Engineer II Genesis. ;-)
Just kidding. Please let's see your watch. Hope, Ball will replace it soon.


----------



## babybug

Mine arrived today without any prior email notification of delivery, I ended up paying $138.37 for import charges to Canada. I know I will get a bill later from UPS charging me brokerage fees. Anyway, everything comes in one piece &#55357;&#56834;, really not sure if I will buy again directly from Ball in the future.


----------



## bracky72

Since there are few complaints popping up I guess I can add mine. I think my tritium six is crooked. By only a degree or two but it does seem to be the case. I am not letting it bother me since it is so slight and the watch was a very good price and quite impressive overall. I am wearing it as a everyday beater which is what I intended from the start so whatever. I'm pleased but concerned that Ball is letting quality slip as they grow.


----------



## Davemcc

babybug said:


> Mine arrived today without any prior email notification of delivery, I ended up paying $138.37 for import charges to Canada. I know I will get a bill later from UPS charging me brokerage fees. Anyway, everything comes in one piece &#55357;&#56834;, really not sure if I will buy again directly from Ball in the future.


That sounds like GST or HST on the Cdn dollar purchase price of the watch. I expect to pay that. It is any future invoice from the UPS that I don't want to see.

So far, we've seen a scratched dial, crooked markers, loose markers and disintegrating boxes. And this is just a small sample of a much larger production run. What kind of quality control are they doing over there anyway?


----------



## noidea

I received my Genesis Eng II. I ordered a 43mm one. However i think the face is abit small. Could it be Ball shipped me a 40mm ? Anyone know the different between 43mm and 40mm ? How can I tell. Cheers.


----------



## jihn

noidea said:


> I received my Genesis Eng II. I ordered a 43mm one. However i think the face is abit small. Could it be Ball shipped me a 40mm ? Anyone know the different between 43mm and 40mm ? How can I tell. Cheers.


Engineer ii Genesis - Page 25


----------



## timefleas

noidea said:


> I received my Genesis Eng II. I ordered a 43mm one. However i think the face is abit small. Could it be Ball shipped me a 40mm ? Anyone know the different between 43mm and 40mm ? How can I tell. Cheers.


The dimensions refer to the width of the case--even a ruler that shows millimetres can tell you which one you have--hold it over the case at about the 8 to 2 position, and measure from outside edge to outside edge (don't include the crown)--it will be either very close to 40, or 43, using even this crude measurement.


----------



## Coug04

My watch was delivered yesterday and had two tubes (one from the 12 and one from the 6) floating around. 

However, I was super excited for the special gift....


----------



## Drudge

I shot off some emails to Ball just now. No watch, no notice and I ordered early. Unacceptable!


----------



## RayWatch

So I ordered my Ball on December 13th and finally got it today, May 13th, exactly 5 months later. It came with its box intact, and the watch is perfect. No scratches, dings, loose digits, or any other imperfections. Being my first Ball I will admit it took a minute for me to figure out the clasp. You need to slip your finger nail under the top of the round RR symbol and pop it up. If you have really short finger nails this could prove difficult. I then had to re-size the watch and noticed the screw off pins. At first I tried to just turn them with my jewelers 3/64" screwdriver and pretty much mangled them. What you need to do is heat them up first using a blow dryer for about 30 seconds since they use Loctite to keep them from backing out. Once heated up they are easy to unscrew and remove. I had to remove both of the half links for a proper fit. All in all I think the watch is beautiful and it looks really nice in person. At first I thought I got the 40mm instead of 43mm but after pulling out my calipers it was indeed a 43mm diameter from edge to edge. Also, the illumination on this thing is insane, you can see it glow without it even being too dark out and in the dark its a torch. It is a finger print magnet but I always have some wipe cloth around anyway so that's not much of a bother for me. This is a great watch for the price we paid. I'm in the US so I just paid the $853 out the door, no tax or duty fees and this watch is well worth that. Also, the locomotive on the back has an amazing level of detail I'm not sure how its created if its stamped or CNC engraved but it looks great. Anyway I'm going to hold on to this one and i'm sure all of you that ordered one will love it once it comes in.


----------



## timefleas

RayWatch said:


> ...Being my first Ball I will admit it took a minute for me to figure out the clasp. You need to slip your finger nail under the top of the round RR symbol and pop it up. If you have really short finger nails this could prove difficult...


Actually, if you want to keep your fingernails, all you need to do is to hold the bracelet at the clasp joint--where the round RR logo is-- (while wearing it, or, hold the watch head in the other hand) forefinger on one side, thumb on the other (of the clasp joint), and pull away firmly--the clasp will open up easily--do NOT use your fingernails!!


----------



## RayWatch

Well, that makes a lot more sense lol. Thank you!


----------



## WhoIsI

timefleas said:


> Actually, if you want to keep your fingernails, all you need to do is to hold the bracelet at the clasp joint--where the round RR logo is-- (while wearing it, or, hold the watch head in the other hand) forefinger on one side, thumb on the other (of the clasp joint), and pull away firmly--the clasp will open up easily--do NOT use your fingernails!!


Thx for the instruction.:-!
I will try when i got mine.



Drudge said:


> I shot off some emails to Ball just now. No watch, no notice and I ordered early. Unacceptable!


Mine also on nowhere. I have ordered in early December last year.
I have received the confirmation email in the 2nd week of April that the watch will be shipped from their factory.
4 weeks past but not get mine yet.
Couple days ago, I email to the campaign email address tough no one give me the reply where is mine.


----------



## mustang6788

WhoIsI said:


> Thx for the instruction.:-!
> I will try when i got mine.
> 
> Mine also on nowhere. I have ordered in early December last year.
> I have received the confirmation email in the 2nd week of April that the watch will be shipped from their factory.
> 4 weeks past but not get mine yet.
> Couple days ago, I email to the campaign email address tough no one give me the reply where is mine.


I think most in the U.S. ship via UPS, I opened a UPS account and was able to see any packages coming to my house. I never received a tracking email from ball or any of their dealers, but last week I found a package from Florida coming my way. I received my watch Wednesday the 11th. I ordered the first week in December. 
It is sad to hear some who have waited so long only to receive a broken or defective watch. My watch and box arrived in good condition. Having never seen a Ball watch in person I am pleased with the watch and the quality seems on par with watches costing much more. I hope you receive your watch soon and if you want to find out sooner you could call the main Ball dealer in Florida.


----------



## cbrxxrider

Here is my Genesis with a comparison to other tritium tube watches.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

No update still. Last email was few weeks ago saying they will give me a tracking number, then nothing. The whole thing is so botched up its ridiculous. I sent an email to them asking whats going on and no response. Just frustrating.


----------



## RayWatch

jilgiljongiljing said:


> No update still. Last email was few weeks ago saying they will give me a tracking number, then nothing. The whole thing is so botched up its ridiculous. I sent an email to them asking whats going on and no response. Just frustrating.


Call Ball Watch USA (727) 896-4278, tell them your order number and they should be able to look it up and see if it was shipped. The first time I called they checked my order and said the watch was there in Florida, they shipped it out the next day. A week later I called again since I never got a tracking email, they told me that UPS was supposed to send me the tracking email and not them. They were able to look it up and provided me with tracking information, it was out for delivery and I received it later that day. Calling is the best way to get a hold of them IMO.


----------



## Davemcc

I got an email. Now the anticipation kicks into overdrive.


----------



## Hart1000

Interesting direction BALL is taking with these watches. Not my cup of tea...but it's interesting none the less.


----------



## Jiggzey

jihn said:


> Then yours is the Chernobyl edition of the Engineer II Genesis. ;-)
> Just kidding. Please let's see your watch. Hope, Ball will replace it soon.


I spoke with Ball in Tampa and they were very nice. Shipped the watch back and waiting to see how they resolve the problem.


----------



## Rev. Otto

This is my first post, but thank you to everybody in this thread. I've been following it since I ordered my 40mm Black/Bracelet in late December and I wanted to observe before I put my foot in my mouth. This is the first watch of any particular quality I've purchased, formerly just owning some mid-range Seiko and a Traser that made me fall in love with Tritium. Here are a few pics, it came yesterday. I am an active collector of custom pocket knives so the wait was actually pretty short compared to that world and all it took to get it moving was a nice letter to the campaign email. I'm very pleased with the watch and I'm glad I went with 40mm, it's solid but not a monster. I would greatly appreciate any advice with my first real automatic movement. Any particular way I should wind it, if I get a winder what setting should I be using, should I let it run down during storage, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmarc77

I got an email today that my watches have shipped UPS. Package weighs 6lbs. and hopefully contains one black and one blue, 40mm, steel bracelet watches. 

The email I got from Ball a month ago stated they would be sending an extra gift for the delay, anyone know what that might be?


----------



## MediumRB

^^Congratulations on the watch - it looks great.
Nothing too special in terms of winding it. If you are wearing it at least every other day, then it should stay running and a watch winder is unnecessary. Letting it run down will not harm the movement, but unscrewing and screwing in the crown to reset and give it a wind might be inviting damage unless you very careful not to mess up the threads. I found my new one to be a little stiff and finicky in that respect. Be sure to review the owner's manual DVD that was enclosed and just enjoy your watch!


----------



## cbrxxrider

mmarc77 said:


> I got an email today that my watches have shipped UPS. Package weighs 6lbs. and hopefully contains one black and one blue, 40mm, steel bracelet watches.
> 
> The email I got from Ball a month ago stated they would be sending an extra gift for the delay, anyone know what that might be?


That extra gift is an emergency blanket, no kidding.


----------



## gmcassidy

Got my UPS notice today for my 43mm Blue with leather strap.....will be here Monday 5/23, adult signature required.....

Now the clock really starts ticking!


----------



## spooge

I called Ball US on Monday, spoke with a lovely lady who informed me that my watch was at the distribution center and would be sent by the end of the week. I went ahead and created a My UPS account, and shortly after received notice of shipment with delivery scheduled for today with an adult signature necessary.

Here you go folks 43mm Blue w/ Bracelet:

Low light








No light








During pre-order I noted my wrist size, Ball wrapped and taped the removed link to the plastic warranty card.


----------



## rooster1970

Finally, I have mine


----------



## vegasvince

Can't wait, I should be receiving mine today!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsI

I have received my watch today at Ball kiosk in department store after AD call me yesterday that the watch in their warehouse.
It is very solid bracelet and very bright lume in the dark.
The movement can be hear clearer than other my auto watch.:roll:








And the gift is Ball t-shirt not a space blanket like others. :-s








Front








Back


----------



## aegould

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*

Hi All-

Am just wondering... For those of you who have already received your watches.... Is the tritium glow a bit muted than originally anticipated? Don't get me wrong...am loving my new Genesis. However, the glow I'm getting in darkness is like that of a lumiglow watch....it's there, but it's not nearly as bright as I am seeing in some of the pictures posted here. Just wondering if any of the rest of you are noticing this or not...

Thanks-

AEGOULD


----------



## bracky72

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*

As tritium goes it is very very bright. Have you experience with tritium previously?


----------



## timefleas

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*



bracky72 said:


> As tritium goes it is very very bright. Have you experience with tritium previously?


Bracky's question is a good one. Tritium will of course look gorgeous in the night photos with long shutter times, but in general is a little less intense than Superluminova just after the lights have been turned off--the beauty of tritium is not the overall intensity, but the longevity--it will retain its brightness throughout the night and beyond (in a cave or wherever).


----------



## brobin

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*

My order was #167 placed on 11/20 and I received my 43mm blue w/bracelet during the first week of May so there seems to be very little difference in when those who ordered early or late get their watches. I have a large wrist and found the bracelet too small to fit comfortably. I also have a Ball dual time zone watch with the same case and found that it came equipped with one more link than this one. An email to Ball resulted in an additional link being sent very quickly and I'm now enjoying this watch very much. My only critical comment would be that perhaps using thicker tritium tubes on the hands would be nice. The screw down crown is a little tricky and harder to engage than my other Ball but not really an issue. I had no problem removing screws from the links to add the new one using a high quality jeweler's screwdriver. I've had a lot of nice comments on the watch over the last couple of weeks. Very pleased!


----------



## aegould

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*



bracky72 said:


> As tritium goes it is very very bright. Have you experience with tritium previously?


No..I haven't...this is my first experience with it. I love the fact it continuously glows...there's no fade out. I just thought that, from some of the other posts here, it would be a bit brighter.


----------



## WhoIsI

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*



brobin said:


> My order was #167 placed on 11/20 and I received my 43mm blue w/bracelet during the first week of May so there seems to be very little difference in when those who ordered early or late get their watches. I have a large wrist and found the bracelet too small to fit comfortably. I also have a Ball dual time zone watch with the same case and found that it came equipped with one more link than this one. An email to Ball resulted in an additional link being sent very quickly and I'm now enjoying this watch very much. My only critical comment would be that perhaps using thicker tritium tubes on the hands would be nice. The screw down crown is a little tricky and harder to engage than my other Ball but not really an issue. I had no problem removing screws from the links to add the new one using a high quality jeweler's screwdriver. I've had a lot of nice comments on the watch over the last couple of weeks. Very pleased!


Yes. The bigger tube or different colour on hands would be easier to read time. Second sight every time when read the time in the dark.


----------



## WaffleKing

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*

I just got my 40mm blue dial yesterday on the west coast (received an email with UPS tracking info a couple days ahead of time). Immediately swapped out the metal bracelet for a barenia/novonappa strap.

I'm _really_ impressed by the lume on this watch. It is much brighter than my other tritium watches, almost as bright as freshly charged superluminova, and actually brighter than cheaper superluminova after several minutes. It's significantly brighter than my Marvelight (though I do like the "dressier" look of the Marvelight dial). The one minor issue is that the tritium tubes on the hands are the normal tubes used in other Ball watches, so they seem kinda dim next to the super-bright thick tubes on the dial (though the hands probably couldn't support heavier tubes).

I like the dial on the Genesis, it's more three-dimensional than I expected. The brushed lugs are also interesting compared to the all-polished case of the Marvelight.

Here's a lume comparison (iphone camera, so dark photos are only so-so). Tritium watches (3 Balls and one Marathon) left of the Genesis, superluminova watches on the right (the really bright one is a "Bond" Seamaster, which blows away the lume on my Steinhart and Orient Mako divers).


----------



## Trekkie

I received mine earlier this week, so far I think it was worth the wait. However, I'm pretty sure I ordered with the inscription, but I can't see it?!
Did anybody got it on their watch?!


----------



## bracky72

It should be on your original purchase order if you asked for it or not. Here you can see my last name on the lower left part of the watch.


----------



## Trekkie

bracky72 said:


> It should be on your original purchase order if you asked for it or not. Here you can see my last name on the lower left part of the watch.


Thank you for the picture of the case back'

It is very possible that I opted to skip the engraving in the last minute of finishing up the purchase. Tried to find the P.O. but couldn't find that either. Not too surprising in my case since I have a certain aptitude for not remember certain things like where I parked the car or what I had for lunch...

Nevertheless, if need be, I'm pretty sure I could get an inscription made.


----------



## Chazmania006

I missed the original UPS delivery on Friday, so I picked it up from UPS Will Call this evening. I went with the black dial 43 version, and I'm quite pleased. This is my first Ball watch and my first tritium watch. I have a Seiko Orange Monster and A Lum-Tec M69, so I had tempered my tritium lume expectations, but I'm blown away by how bright the lume is on this watch. Comparison photos coming soon.


----------



## Chazmania006

Left to right: Ball Engineer Genesis 2, Seiko Orange Monster, Lum-Tec M69

The Super Luminova watches outshine the tritium after a full charge, but after about 5 minutes it's a different story.


----------



## timefleas

Chazmania006 said:


> Left to right: Ball Engineer Genesis 2, Seiko Orange Monster, Lum-Tec M69
> 
> The Super Luminova watches outshine the tritium after a full charge, but after about 5 minutes it's a different story.


Nice set of photos--how about doing the same thing after three, five or seven _HOURS _(or all inclusive)?!


----------



## Chazmania006

I just tried.. I'd need something better than my phone. Phone is only picking up the Ball at 2 hours out.


----------



## samanator

Chazmania006 said:


> I just tried.. I'd need something better than my phone. Phone is only picking up the Ball at 2 hours out.


And that would be the point Peter is making. The Ball will be consistent day and night while conventional lume (even the really good ones) will just fade into the back ground. It's not the camera.


----------



## John Price

Just curious. For those of you that got your case backs engraved, what did you have engraved? Just your names? A motto or saying? If you want to share, that'd be fun.

John


----------



## jihn

timefleas said:


> Nice set of photos--how about doing the same thing after three, five or seven _HOURS _(or all inclusive)?!


Therefore you don't need a camera. Just take MS Paint or similar and paint the two on the right black.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*

FINALLY got mine! What a wait. It has been agonizing but I guess in an odd way exciting.

I share many points that Waffleking made above. The lume on the markers is stunning, its not a "it will take a while to get used to cos its dim but its legible" type lume, its a proper glow. That said for the previous poster who was commenting on the lume being dull, a UV light on a Seiko Monster or IWC Aquatimer is going to be brighter for the first few minutes for sure. But after those few minutes, this is going to run circles around them.

The biggest flaw in the overall design are the thin tritium vials in the hands. They are hard to spot with all the lighting effects going on elsewhere on the dial, and while in the end legible, requires a longer attention span that you would think to figure out where they are located. I think the lume shot by Waffleking clearly shows this effect, you can see the markers so well but the hands a way too subtle. While I have thought to myself that a lumed 3 might have been very cool, there are logical reasons to why that was not done and in the end, it doesn't quite look that odd in person without it.

Case is really nice, good quality finish and polish overall. The case sides are lovely, they have a nice curve to it and are smooth. The brushed lugs are an interesting twist, but not really necessary. I think it appears/wears smaller than the 40mm suggests, but sits quite nicely. The screw down crown is a bit awkward. It takes a bit of effort to catch the thread and screw in properly and almost feels like you are doing it wrong. Maybe a few uses will clear it up. I am not entirely sure about the AR coating as well or if there is any. The crystal reflects more than I expect it to and it almost feels suspiciously like its missing any AR.

First order of business I took the bracelet out and put it on a Bonetto Cinturini contrast strap. The combination is beautiful and supremely comfy. I think the 40mm size is just perfect for daily/casual wear and looks great on my smaller wrist.

I can't get over how cool the squared off vials look from side on, I have glanced at the dial from an angle every now and then just to see the depth of the vials and how cool the shape looks and this almost see through neon quality of each vial. Its one of the coolest looking effects from a sharp angle on any watch I own.

The blue is also really well done. I had no idea what blue I was gonna get from the initial pictures but the end effect is nice, its a darker, deeper blue with minimal shine and a mild sunray quality on bright light. Interestingly the dial just turns black when seen from an angle. Its also running just under +2 after a day which is quite great.

Overall I think its a really unique and cool watch, sure its not quite the "anniversary of Ball looking back at their history" watch, but its nonetheless a damn nice unique piece in a much crowded space of look alikes and homages with a signature Ball feature. I'll be wearing mine to Vegas soon to match up with all the neon and light effects! Cant wait!


----------



## Davemcc

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*



jilgiljongiljing said:


> FINALLY got mine! What a wait. It has been agonizing but I guess in an odd way exciting.


I just got mine as well. I agree with everything you just said so I'll leave it at that. I think your photos are way, way better than mine so thanks for that. I'm not even going to bother to post mine after those great shots.:-!


----------



## Collectionist

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*



jilgiljongiljing said:


> FINALLY got mine! What a wait. It has been agonizing but I guess in an odd way exciting.
> 
> I share many points that Waffleking made above. The lume on the markers is stunning, its not a "it will take a while to get used to cos its dim but its legible" type lume, its a proper glow. That said for the previous poster who was commenting on the lume being dull, a UV light on a Seiko Monster or IWC Aquatimer is going to be brighter for the first few minutes for sure. But after those few minutes, this is going to run circles around them.
> 
> The biggest flaw in the overall design are the thin tritium vials in the hands. They are hard to spot with all the lighting effects going on elsewhere on the dial, and while in the end legible, requires a longer attention span that you would think to figure out where they are located. I think the lume shot by Waffleking clearly shows this effect, you can see the markers so well but the hands a way too subtle. While I have thought to myself that a lumed 3 might have been very cool, there are logical reasons to why that was not done and in the end, it doesn't quite look that odd in person without it.
> 
> Case is really nice, good quality finish and polish overall. The case sides are lovely, they have a nice curve to it and are smooth. The brushed lugs are an interesting twist, but not really necessary. I think it appears/wears smaller than the 40mm suggests, but sits quite nicely. The screw down crown is a bit awkward. It takes a bit of effort to catch the thread and screw in properly and almost feels like you are doing it wrong. Maybe a few uses will clear it up. I am not entirely sure about the AR coating as well or if there is any. The crystal reflects more than I expect it to and it almost feels suspiciously like its missing any AR.
> 
> First order of business I took the bracelet out and put it on a Bonetto Cinturini contrast strap. The combination is beautiful and supremely comfy. I think the 40mm size is just perfect for daily/casual wear and looks great on my smaller wrist.
> 
> I can't get over how cool the squared off vials look from side on, I have glanced at the dial from an angle every now and then just to see the depth of the vials and how cool the shape looks and this almost see through neon quality of each vial. Its one of the coolest looking effects from a sharp angle on any watch I own.
> 
> The blue is also really well done. I had no idea what blue I was gonna get from the initial pictures but the end effect is nice, its a darker, deeper blue with minimal shine and a mild sunray quality on bright light. Interestingly the dial just turns black when seen from an angle. Its also running just under +2 after a day which is quite great.
> 
> Overall I think its a really unique and cool watch, sure its not quite the "anniversary of Ball looking back at their history" watch, but its nonetheless a damn nice unique piece in a much crowded space of look alikes and homages with a signature Ball feature. I'll be wearing mine to Vegas soon to match up with all the neon and light effects! Cant wait!
> 
> View attachment 8228610
> 
> 
> View attachment 8228802


Design flaw? What about the missing 3 and the lack of balance because of that. It is my pet peeve with many Ball watches and a no go. 
I like balance which only some Ball watches provide...


----------



## timefleas

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*



Btruijens said:


> Design flaw? What about the missing 3 and the lack of balance because of that. It is my pet peeve with many Ball watches and a no go.
> I like balance which only some Ball watches provide...


That picture seems vaguely familiar...where I have seen that before...? Let those who enjoy the Genesis have their moment in the sun.


----------



## Collectionist

Yes of course. Bask away.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*



Btruijens said:


> Design flaw? What about the missing 3 and the lack of balance because of that. It is my pet peeve with many Ball watches and a no go.
> I like balance which only some Ball watches provide...


I would not buy two out of those three watches because the date window is the wrong position and hence to me ruins the symmetry of the dial. If there has to be a date window, I'd rather it be in the right position instead of a marker on 3. To each his own, I dont think its a design "flaw" its personal opinion and its a no-go for me on the ones you have posted.

The only flaw like I stated in my review is that in pretty much any watch, you expect the hands to glow brighter and appear larger than the markers for legibility reasons, the Genesis is not so good in this department and hence while it probably was a design limitation in terms of what they could do, it seems to be a design issue to me and to pretty much anyone who uses the watch. Not something you cannot overlook though so I'm happy.


----------



## Collectionist

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*



jilgiljongiljing said:


> I would not buy two out of those three watches because the date window is the wrong position and hence to me ruins the symmetry of the dial. If there has to be a date window, I'd rather it be in the right position instead of a marker on 3. To each his own, I dont think its a design "flaw" its personal opinion and its a no-go for me on the ones you have posted.
> 
> The only flaw like I stated in my review is that in pretty much any watch, you expect the hands to glow brighter and appear larger than the markers for legibility reasons, the Genesis is not so good in this department and hence while it probably was a design limitation in terms of what they could do, it seems to be a design issue to me and to pretty much anyone who uses the watch. Not something you cannot overlook though so I'm happy.


Hmmm. Yes symmetry is crucial for a timeless design. First things first I would say; markers all around, use the date window as a marker or not at all in that position, if so the date window should be roughly equal to a marker. Like this:










Like it even better if the date is shown as an outside marker ring and a fourth hand pointing to it. I believe IWC has done that.


----------



## Davemcc

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*

I put mine on a leather strap already. I had to take it to a local shop to size and remove the bracelet. Now that the strap is on, I can go back to the bracelet on my own. I don't think the reverse is true.


----------



## Davemcc

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*

I should also mention for my Canadian friends who may not have received theirs yet, there was only a $10 brokerage fee and no duty on top of the GST. It was not as bad as I had imagined it could be (must have been thinking about Fed-Ex).


----------



## stfraw

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*

Missed on this watch and I like it a lot... anybody selling?


----------



## timefleas

*Re: Engineer ii Genesis: Tritium Glow Issue????*



stfraw said:


> Missed on this watch and I like it a lot... anybody selling?


There are already several for sale, used and new, on the various boards, and of course this model will later be sold as a regular issue in BALL ADs, albeit at a higher asking price than the first pre-order only run.


----------



## diablogt

An Ok looking watch. The idea of personal engraving is nice but Ball shouldve applied it to more expensive model for extra money I think. Would make a perfect graduation or birthday gift.


----------



## Davemcc

diablogt said:


> An Ok looking watch. The idea of personal engraving is nice but Ball shouldve applied it to more expensive model for extra money I think. Would make a perfect graduation or birthday gift.


I feel pretty good about getting a *factory engraving* of my own name on my watch for *free*.b-)

That was a nice touch on a cool watch at an awesome price. I would consider another Ball Watch as a result of this experience.:-!


----------



## Chazmania006

Not bad for a $12 clip-on iPhone macro lens.. I'm a big fan of those 1mm square tubes.


----------



## lospice1

PROBLEM: Had the watch for about a month...loved it until I noticed a tube has broken off and is floating on the dial! Not happy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motokulompat

Pic please.


----------



## lospice1

Won't let me post pic Bc my count is too low...

The tube came from the number 6...the right-upright portion of the "0" portion of the 6. Not happy! Will call Ball USA on Tuesday. They had better cover cost of shipping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bracky72

I wonder how they are attached. Superglue?


----------



## samanator

lospice1 said:


> Won't let me post pic Bc my count is too low...
> 
> The tube came from the number 6...the right-upright portion of the "0" portion of the 6. Not happy! Will call Ball USA on Tuesday. They had better cover cost of shipping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally this is covered by the AD who was excluded in this deal. When I've dealt with Ball US warranty I paid to ship, they paid to return. Reasonably common in the industry.


----------



## lospice1

They sent me a prepaid return shipping label. Tony was surprised to hear that a tube broke. Will ship back tomorrow and also ask them to regulate it as it wasn't as accurate as I was expecting.
We'll see!
Will 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsI

Did anyone check ur watch accuracy?
I check with mobile app "WatchCheck" has average +9.1 sec/day on wearing 2 weeks.
Some error might be occurred coz by myself when push button in the app b-)


----------



## bracky72

Mine is within a second per day. Very good.


----------



## Gee5pot

Hi all, I received my watch a few weeks back and I've been following this thread quite closely. When I received my watch it appeared that the top part of my 9 was slightly bent. Looking at some of the pictures posted here it would appear that it is in line with others. Am I possibly being fussy? When I questioned Ball directly they said it was within spec as they are placed by hand. Have any other owners noticed slightly less than straight tubes??


----------



## samanator

I seriously think it is an optical illusion created by the tube shape and the chapter ring slotting for the top and bottom tubes.


----------



## Gee5pot

Thanks for the response. I was starting to think that too as most of the pictures I see of it are the same as mine! I have the option to return it if I am not happy so will consider whether I can live with it or not over the next few days. Thanks again.


----------



## spooge

Keep in mind the slightly domed crystal will cause some refraction as well.


----------



## WaffleKing

> Did anyone check ur watch accuracy?
> I check with mobile app "WatchCheck" has average +9.1 sec/day on wearing 2 weeks.
> Some error might be occurred coz by myself when push button in the app


Mine seems to be gaining about 10 seconds per day, which seems to be about average for an ETA 2824 or 2836. So, about the same as yours.


----------



## zom

hi there, would like to ask wat's the size of the strap for the Genesis 43mm dial? 20mm? as im trying to get 1 and also is it possible to do a self replacement of the strap? any tools require? first time owner of Ball watch here  thanks guys.


----------



## spooge

43mm dial has 21mm lug width. You can absolutely do it yourself. I do recommend a spring bar tool, but I've also used small flat blade screwdrivers, and even thumb tacks before.


----------



## bracky72

I'm still loving mine!


----------



## samanator

spooge said:


> 43mm dial has 21mm lug width. You can absolutely do it yourself. I do recommend a spring bar tool, but I've also used small flat blade screwdrivers, and even thumb tacks before.


I'd like to see a video of the thumb tack one on the Genesis(Which I would only see this working on drilled lugs)?

To the OP please use a tool. You can get a pretty decent Bergeon knock off for less than $10 so you can change it without scratching the watch. Also so of the strap stores like Crown and Buckle will sell you one for $5 if you buy the strap from them. If the 43mm cases uses a 21mm I have found a decent availability of those now at various strap places and Amazon.

Use tape if you are new to this to protect the lugs.


----------



## spooge

samanator said:


> I'd like to see a video of the thumb tack one on the Genesis(Which I would only see this working on drilled lugs)?


Had to dig a camera out of a storage bin for it but here you go.






Apologies for the potato quality of the video.


----------



## bracky72

Like anything when your good at something you make it look easy. Nice work.


----------



## Davemcc

spooge said:


> Had to dig a camera out of a storage bin for it but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the potato quality of the video.


Seriously Dude? I tried for half an hour to get this bracelet off and even enlisted my wife's help to tug on the bracelet while I pushed in the spring bars. Unsuccessfully I might add. I eventually took it to my local jeweler to have him remove the bracelet for me.

You did it in six seconds. I'm using your method from now on.b-)


----------



## samanator

spooge said:


> Had to dig a camera out of a storage bin for it but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the potato quality of the video.


I'm blown away. I may start using that since you got that off faster than I can with the tool. Amazing.


----------



## timefleas

spooge said:


> Had to dig a camera out of a storage bin for it but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the potato quality of the video.


I think I have done this a thousand times, but not once so easily--will have to give it a try--kept thinking, "how could this be possible?" Great!


----------



## spooge

My first watch strap tools were a cuticle trimmer and a dental pick. I guess thumbtack isn't too different from the latter. Believe it or not, (after years of working on watches), I received my first spring bar tool about 3 weeks ago; and that's only because it was included with the strap that I ordered.


----------



## Gee5pot

spooge said:


> Had to dig a camera out of a storage bin for it but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the potato quality of the video.


Very useful! I don't suppose you have a simlar video on how to remove the links??


----------



## cenotaph

Gee5pot said:


> Very useful! I don't suppose you have a simlar video on how to remove the links??


The links were really easy to remove. You just need a small enough flat head screw driver. It was easier removing these links than the links on my Seiko Monsters.


----------



## MediumRB

cenotaph said:


> The links were really easy to remove. You just need a small enough flat head screw driver. It was easier removing these links than the links on my Seiko Monsters.


Ball seems to have used some Loctite on the bracelet screw threads. Use a hairdryer to warm it up and loosen the thread locker if you feel like you are about to mangle the screw head.


----------



## lospice1

samanator said:


> Generally this is covered by the AD who was excluded in this deal. When I've dealt with Ball US warranty I paid to ship, they paid to return. Reasonably common in the industry.


Got it back yesterday. They had to send it to Switzerland for repair. They replaced the tube and checked movement accuracy.

I set the time and checked it 2 hours later...it already was more than a minute fast! Put it in today and it's 15 minutes fast

Called Tony at Ball USA. He was very apologetic and sent me a prepaid return label.

Based on my experience with Ball USA repair center(sent them my conductor because the rotor was not freely moving and subsequently watch wouldn't stay wound-they sent it back and said it was within factory specs! Sent it to Mark Siranni who did a routine service and now it functions flawlessly!), I have little confidence in Ball's watchmakers.

Hopefully, it's a simple adjustment. Otherwise, this has been one of my worst experiences with a watch...new from factory to top it off! My Deep Blues(have 2) are more accurate and tubes have had absolute no issues with tubes breaking.

Ugh....Will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

lospice1 said:


> Got it back yesterday. They had to send it to Switzerland for repair. They replaced the tube and checked movement accuracy.
> 
> I set the time and checked it 2 hours later...it already was more than a minute fast! Put it in today and it's 15 minutes fast
> 
> Called Tony at Ball USA. He was very apologetic and sent me a prepaid return label.
> 
> Based on my experience with Ball USA repair center(sent them my conductor because the rotor was not freely moving and subsequently watch wouldn't stay wound-they sent it back and said it was within factory specs! Sent it to Mark Siranni who did a routine service and now it functions flawlessly!), I have little confidence in Ball's watchmakers.
> 
> Hopefully, it's a simple adjustment. Otherwise, this has been one of my worst experiences with a watch...new from factory to top it off! My Deep Blues(have 2) are more accurate and tubes have had absolute no issues with tubes breaking.
> 
> Ugh....Will
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those numbers say magnetized, or the balance has a kink from shipping. Letting it run out and sit a few times generally fixes the watch if it is a kink. Magnetized requires a proper demagnetizer and as my one Nomos taught me you sometimes need a serious one to make it go away. Even the $150 units was not enough. My guess is your watch may not even leave the country with those symptoms. Both of these are common occurrence during shipping and have nothing to do with the watch maker.


----------



## lospice1

Thanks for the info. I'll let it run like you suggested. Maybe it's bad luck, but if the watch can't withstand shipping in a properly packaged box does not inspire confidence.
Will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

lospice1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll let it run like you suggested. Maybe it's bad luck, but if the watch can't withstand shipping in a properly packaged box does not inspire confidence.
> Will
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All watches can get magnetized during shipment--it has nothing whatsoever to do with Ball and or any other brand. In shipping, some facilities use huge sorters that involve very large rotating drums--this often causes watches to be magnetized. As a collector, I have bought and sold more than a 100 watches, and maybe one in ten arrived magnetized--I bought a $15 demagnetizer from the bay early on, and have used it on those rare occasions--never a further problem. If you can't do it, any competent watch techie can, for almost no charge, and it would not need to be shipped off.


----------



## samanator

lospice1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll let it run like you suggested. Maybe it's bad luck, but if the watch can't withstand shipping in a properly packaged box does not inspire confidence.
> Will
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'll unless your buying Omega Master Co-Axial watches prepare to be disappointed. This is the only watches that have been proven to be completely resistant to magnetism. From the rest every watch is affected by magnetism. Quartz is even more susceptible to these same fields. Even the G-Shock only claims some models are just resistant but still would not meet the 4800A/m resistance to be considered antimagnetic. It's important to have realistic expectations.


----------



## bracky72

By chance I tested my Geneses for magnetism yesterday. It moves a compass needle quite significantly but is keeping good time so I'm not messing with it at this time.


----------



## lospice1

samanator said:


> We'll unless your buying Omega Master Co-Axial watches prepare to be disappointed. This is the only watches that have been proven to be completely resistant to magnetism. From the rest every watch is affected by magnetism. Quartz is even more susceptible to these same fields. Even the G-Shock only claims some models are just resistant but still would not meet the 4800A/m resistance to be considered antimagnetic. It's important to have realistic expectations.


I have purchased more than 10 auto watches via shipping...from zenith el primero to maratac and never have had this problem.

Thanks for educating me. If this was so prevalent, wouldn't manufacturers tell the consumer?

Regardless, watch is going back.

Will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

lospice1 said:


> I have purchased more than 10 auto watches via shipping...from zenith el primero to maratac and never have had this problem.
> 
> Thanks for educating me. If this was so prevalent, wouldn't manufacturers tell the consumer?
> 
> Regardless, watch is going back.
> 
> Will
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've probably had nearly 200 watches sent to me in the mail over the past 10 year. Three had kinked balance springs from shipping that cured themselves over time, and one was off the chart magnetized that took about 20 sessions in a commercial level demag to get it back to normal. As a note when Omega released the Master Co-Axail series three years ago they gave a figure that 70% of the watches that come in for service in Japan are magnetized. All Omega have for over 15 years met the 4800 A/m antimagnetic standard so this is far more common than you think even on anti-magnetic watches. Mostly luck has kept you from getting a magnetized watch. Since I've been a mod here for various brands there is about five per month that people receive magnetized across the brands I mod.


----------



## lospice1

Holy cow...I didn't know it was that prevalent! Thanks for the info. You would think that companies would invent some kind of anti magnetic shipping container. Much thanks for all the info!
Will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Holy cow. Need to start checking my watches

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Yung

awesome info going on right, thanks for the insight guys!


----------



## lospice1

Here's what Ball USA said after I asked them why the watch had to be sent back to Switzerland:
William,

As the watch was purchased directly from Switzerland and not Ball Watch USA we have sent the watch directly to the factory. It has had multiple issues and as such needs to be addressed by the factory.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lospice1

Got it back and all is well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

lospice1 said:


> Got it back and all is well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear--that (1 month?) was a relatively quick turnaround--enjoy your watch.


----------

